# Stonework Saturday



## Hammerhead (Feb 1, 2020)

Going to try a Saturday thread. Let's see pictures of your bike on or around stone features, be them natural or man-made. Stonewalls, boulders, statues, buildings, etc... Let's see some of the Stonework or Stone features in your area. Have fun and enjoy.
Hammerhead




An old Mill dam along the Winnipesaukee River in Franklin,NH



Granite ledge along the Northern Rail Trail in Enfield,NH



A foundation wall at the old Depot and coal storage area in Tilton,NH


----------



## highship (Feb 1, 2020)

Here is a ratrod I built years ago in front of a stone wall that I also built.


----------



## Sven (Feb 1, 2020)

This is the Presbyterian church in historic Charlotte Hall. Very few stone buildings in this county.


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Feb 1, 2020)

Schwinn American "on the rocks".


----------



## Hammerhead (Feb 1, 2020)

Beautiful picture.
Hammerhead


Sven said:


> This is the Presbyterian church in historic Charlotte Hall. Very few stone buildings in this county.
> View attachment 1133317


----------



## piercer_99 (Feb 1, 2020)

Pierce Racer,  Porter Park, Sanger Texas


----------



## Oilit (Feb 3, 2020)

The boulders in the background are part of the Concord Ring Dike. According to the internet, they mark the outer edge of a volcano that's been extinct for around 400 million years.


----------



## 1motime (Feb 3, 2020)

Hammerhead said:


> Going to try a Saturday thread. Let's see pictures of your bike on or around stone features, be them natural or man-made. Stonewalls, boulders, statues, buildings, etc... Let's see some of the Stonework or Stone features in your area. Have fun and enjoy.
> Hammerhead
> View attachment 1133040
> An old Mill dam along the Winnipesaukee River in Franklin,NH
> ...



There is that Western Flyer again!  Something about it!  Very cool bike!


----------



## Hammerhead (Feb 8, 2020)

Saturday already,time flies when you are having fun.
Hammerhead



The granite and brick ring. Rotary park downtown Laconia NH



Granite ledges along the Northern Rail Trail, near Potter Place in Andover NH.
@1motime  That '48 Western Flyer. Hope everyone enjoys and is safe.


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 8, 2020)

Happy Saturday!
I dig the _Daily Threads_.
I will have to watch for Stonework on my rides.
Jettys are Pretty.



The Wedge, Newport Beach.


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 8, 2020)

55 Spitfire custom.


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 8, 2020)

50 D-12 up on blocks.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Feb 8, 2020)

..


----------



## Miq (Feb 8, 2020)

Stonework at the top of South Mountain in Phoenix.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Feb 8, 2020)




----------



## cyclingday (Feb 9, 2020)




----------



## Blue Streak (Feb 9, 2020)




----------



## Hammerhead (Feb 15, 2020)

Happy Saturday the start of another beautiful weekend. Be safe, have fun and enjoy the ride.
Hammerhead



Franklin Falls Dam in Franklin, NH an earthen and stone dam along the Pemigewasset River completed in 1943. It serves as a flood control dam and  displaced the residents of Hill,NH



A stone bridge over Icehouse Rd along the Northern Rail Trail in Enfield NH.


----------



## Sven (Feb 15, 2020)

The "Old Jail" of Leonardtown.


----------



## Miq (Feb 15, 2020)

Neighborhood stonework from this week.


----------



## Greeced lightning (Feb 15, 2020)

Old building in Rhodes, Greece


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 22, 2020)

Happy Saturday!
Tag @mike j for some Real Stonework and bike pics.
Newport Beach, CA residence



1937 Syracuse, Tall frame, 60th Anniversary Westfield; Rides awesome.


----------



## Hammerhead (Feb 22, 2020)

Some awesome pictures everyone. Happy Saturday and thank you all for posting.  The start of another  beautiful weekend. Be safe have fun and enjoy the ride. 
Hammerhead 



The arch entrance to O'Dell park in Franklin NH



Under the Trestle in Trestle view park in Franklin NH



End of the line Trestle view park in Franklin NH


----------



## Miq (Feb 22, 2020)

Papago Park stonework


----------



## Sven (Feb 22, 2020)

Newtowne Neck at the Potomac River


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 22, 2020)




----------



## Sven (Feb 29, 2020)

The jetty at Coltons Point


----------



## Hammerhead (Feb 29, 2020)

Happy Saturday hope everyone has a safe weekend. Thank you for sharing your pictures here. Have fun and enjoy the ride.  
Hammerhead



Granite ledges along the Northern Rail Trail in Enfield NH


----------



## Miq (Feb 29, 2020)

Stonework around Tempe Town Lake.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Feb 29, 2020)

I don't have any pictures of the Stones,  but here's the Beatles


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 29, 2020)

Happy Saturday!
Wedge Jetty, Newport Beach.
This thread is going to be more of a challenge to pic for me.
Cool thread!


----------



## Hammerhead (Feb 29, 2020)

Awesome pictures everyone.  Here's a few more from today. 
Hammerhead 



The Railroad station downtown Laconia NH



A stonewall along Union Ave Laconia NH 



The Congregational Church downtown Laconia NH


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 29, 2020)

Hammerhead said:


> Awesome pictures everyone.  Here's a few more from today.
> Hammerhead
> View attachment 1148086
> The Railroad station downtown Laconia NH
> ...




Very interesting building, any history info on that? Is it still used?


----------



## Miq (Feb 29, 2020)

Curved baseball cap front is sweet!  Almost looks like the flagpole is tugging up on it.


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 1, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> Very interesting building, any history info on that? Is it still used?
> 
> View attachment 1148091



The rail line no longer runs, but the scenic railway runs by twice a year. 
Built in 1892 designed by Bradford Gilbert it was the the face of Laconia for train travelers until  1965. 
The building houses businesses today. A florist,  two eateries and a service credit union office. 
This picture is from the early 1900's


----------



## eddie_bravo (Mar 1, 2020)

Mosaic tile art at a skate park 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 7, 2020)

Good Saturday morning. The start of another weekend of riding. I hope everyone is able to get out there and take some pictures. Be safe, have fun and enjoy the ride. 
Hammerhead 



Memorial  Arch of Tilton. It's actually in Northfield, NH 



Laconia public library. Downtown Laconia, NH


----------



## Sven (Mar 7, 2020)

Good Stonework Saturday.  Jetty at Coltons Point.


----------



## Sven (Mar 7, 2020)

Hammerhead said:


> Good Saturday morning. The start of another weekend of riding. I hope everyone is able to get out there and take some pictures. Be safe, have fun and enjoy the ride.
> Hammerhead
> View attachment 1152008
> Memorial  Arch of Tilton. It's actually in Northfield, NH
> ...



Wow, I love the architecture  of that library.  Beautiful.


----------



## mike j (Mar 7, 2020)

....


----------



## eddie_bravo (Mar 7, 2020)

Great eat Wolf Lodge











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SKPC (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## Sven (Mar 14, 2020)

Happy Stoneworks Saturday!


----------



## Kickstand3 (Mar 14, 2020)

..


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 14, 2020)

Happy Saturday! The start of the weekend hope everyone is able to get out and enjoy. Thank you for posting your pictures here. There been some awesome ones. Be safe, have fun and enjoy the ride. 
Hammerhead 



The state capital Concord NH.  Built with granite quarried in Concord NH 



The steps where Franklin Pierce once quelled an angry mob. Concord NH



A stonewall at the corner of Beech St. and Highland Ave  Franklin NH


----------



## mike j (Mar 14, 2020)

Granite outcropping along the old Iron mine road.


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 14, 2020)




----------



## Sven (Mar 21, 2020)

Happy SWS-20!


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 21, 2020)

Good Saturday morning to everyone. Thank you for posting your stonework pictures here. Everyone has posted some beautiful pictures. Hope you all have a safe and healthy weekend.
Hammerhead 



Granite trestle abutment. Trestle view park in Franklin NH



The State library. Downtown Concord  NH


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 21, 2020)

Happy Saturday!



A "Stoner's" work pile of balancing rocks. ^^^
Not mine.:eek:


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 21, 2020)

@Hammerhead I was thinking about this thread, while I pedaled by some homes on my "Route".










Saturday!


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 21, 2020)

@tripple3  Nice pictures.  Here's another from last  week.
Hammerhead



Eagle square downtown Concord NH


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Mar 21, 2020)




----------



## tripple3 (Mar 28, 2020)

Happy Saturday!


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 28, 2020)

Happy Saturday! Some great shots as usual everyone. Thank you for posting your pictures here. Ride safe and enjoy. 
Hammerhead 



Granite sculpture on the State library lawn. Concord NH



Granite edging slabs at Island park Tilton NH


----------



## mike j (Mar 28, 2020)

1901 Nyack bicycle, photo'ed in front of Rivercrest mansion, constructed with Indiana limestone. Upper Nyack, N.Y.


----------



## mrg (Mar 28, 2020)

Well, natural & manmade stonework at Yosemite, now CLOSED and good times with some crazy Cabe’rs!


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 4, 2020)

Happy Saturday the weekend is here. Have fun and  enjoy the ride. Ride safe and stay healthy everyone.
Hammerhead



Veterans square, Laconia NH



Boulders along the power lines that run next to the Northern Rail Trail.  Franklin NH


----------



## Sven (Apr 4, 2020)

Happy SWS-20!



Moll Dyer Rock 1697


----------



## Social Suicide (Apr 4, 2020)




----------



## tripple3 (Apr 4, 2020)

Happy Stonework day!
Traver tine is stone.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Apr 4, 2020)

Remington Arms Co. bicycle at the historic Santa Fe powder house, New Mexico. 






						Powder House — Historic Santa Fe Foundation
					






					www.historicsantafe.org


----------



## mrg (Apr 4, 2020)

I was going to post this custom five wheeler I seen yesterday somewhere else but just noticed all the stonework so here it is


----------



## hm. (Apr 4, 2020)

mrg said:


> I was going to post this custom five wheeler I seen yesterday somewhere else but just noticed all the stonework so here it isView attachment 1167425
> View attachment 1167426




Now that's a good one........and the stolen spool of cable really sets it off, nice cyclecart its a real money maker....LOL


----------



## hm. (Apr 4, 2020)




----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 11, 2020)

Good Stonework Saturday everyone. Hope all are doing well. A new picture and an older picture. Stay healthy and ride safe.
Hammerhead



Granite ledges along the Merrimack river, Concord NH



The remains of a granite block mill dam along the Winnipesaukee river, Franklin NH


----------



## Sven (Apr 11, 2020)

Good SWS morning to you all!


----------



## Barto (Apr 11, 2020)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> View attachment 1159641



4th bike in - the Rollfast!  What the heck is that?   Love it! Super cool seat bracing, tank is SWEET and from what I can see of the front end... let's not forget about the really nice Colson right next to it!  NICE!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Apr 11, 2020)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Apr 11, 2020)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Apr 11, 2020)

Barto said:


> 4th bike in - the Rollfast!  What the heck is that?   Love it! Super cool seat bracing, tank is SWEET and from what I can see of the front end... let's not forget about the really nice Colson right next to it!  NICE!




*That is a killer custom well executed Rat Rod from one of the gang up in Northern California area ..  I thought I had a better pic .. maybe one the gang from the Yosemite ride has one .. I just looked & had nothing *


----------



## eddie_bravo (Apr 11, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 11, 2020)

A nice private residence with some beautiful stonework, Newport Beach peninsula, ocean front, end lot; nobody I know.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Apr 11, 2020)




----------



## Barto (Apr 13, 2020)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> View attachment 1171762



This bike is amazing!!!  If you asked me if I thought the Blur anodize would look good on this bike..I would have said no...My bad..super nice bike!


----------



## Tim the Skid (Apr 13, 2020)

tripple3 said:


> A nice private residence with some beautiful stonework, Newport Beach peninsula, ocean front, end lot; nobody I know.
> View attachment 1171768



Bob  U's Beach House?


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 18, 2020)

Another weekend is upon us. Happy Saturday, hope everyone is well. If you are able to get out and enjoy a nice ride.Thank you for posting your stonework pictures here. Stay healthy and ride safe. 
Hammerhead 









An old railroad turntable, one shot from this past week and one from last fall. Franklin NH



Main St. Concord NH


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 18, 2020)

Happy Saturday! 
Stonework I crawled into yesterday.
Tide in-let and PCH bridge to Bolsa Chica, HB.


----------



## Sven (Apr 18, 2020)

Good morning all, Happy SWS-20!. Love the turntable ,@Hammerhead.
Here is my theory on the "mystery". The train would stop at the station, uncouple from the passenger cars then proceed  to the turntable . It was use to turn the "American" locomotive around. Once turned around it would proceed back to the station, use a "passing siding" to get ahead of the parked passenger cars. The locomotive would then be switched back to the main line, back up to reconnect to the train. This was done to put the locomotive in front of the train. The American's "cow catcher" had a draw bar, but was not used for  long hauls also there was  no "Push -Pull Operations " then

Also noted, in the picture ,you see the signal balls at the top, meaning proceed at full speed. Thats where the railroad term "highball" came from.

Anyway sorry for the long dissertation  on railroad operations


----------



## mike j (Apr 18, 2020)

....


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 18, 2020)

Another private residence in Newport Beach, bay front, with a dock, again, nobody I know.
That's considered syonework, right @mike j  ??


----------



## Sven (Apr 18, 2020)

tripple3 said:


> Another private residence in Newport Beach, bay front, with a dock, again, nobody I know.
> That's considered syonework, right @mike j  ??
> View attachment 1176392



I would say so


----------



## mike j (Apr 18, 2020)

You're finding some pretty nice stuff out there tripple3. I like this one especially.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Apr 18, 2020)

Barto said:


> This bike is amazing!!!  If you asked me if I thought the Blue anodize would look good on this bike..I would have said no...My bad..super nice bike!




_*Thanks @Barto .. I decided on the blue anodized finish because the fenders & light would be blue on the original set up ( which I still have ) .. Thought it would be a cool hot rod after building my window frame "copper king" build ... nothing was modified to make these builds & it can all go back to stock if need be .. I just was surprised how much I liked them after I built them up .. so for now they will be ridden this way .. Here they are together with a Flocycle displayed @ INK & IRON show in 2013 .. the floor is *masonry* work *_













INK & IRON 2013 Silverking Display WEB



__ cyclonecoaster.com
__ Jun 28, 2013


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Apr 18, 2020)

2 San Francisco 7 21 12



__ cyclonecoaster.com
__ Jul 25, 2012


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Apr 18, 2020)

My entry for SWS!


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 18, 2020)

Saturday, like a kid.


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 18, 2020)

New Mexico Brant said:


> My entry for SWS!
> 
> View attachment 1176705


----------



## Miq (Apr 18, 2020)




----------



## tripple3 (Apr 25, 2020)

mike j said:


> You're finding some pretty nice stuff out there tripple3. I like this one especially.



Thank you Mike!
Happy Stonework Saturday!
Here's a Big one, on the harbor; probably with a yacht.



Hardly even notice the 1934 AIRFLYTE.
This next one is the end house, next to West Jetty Park and the Wedge.






With a beautiful rose garden too!


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 25, 2020)

Good Saturday morning to all. The start of another weekend. Thank you for posting your pictures here. There have been some awesome ones. Be safe and stay healthy. 
Hammerhead 




Sitting/reading bench at the Laconia public library. Laconia NH



Granite sculpture. Eagle square  Concord NH



This stonewall is over an eighth of a mile long. Main St. Tilton NH


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Apr 25, 2020)




----------



## Sven (Apr 25, 2020)

Good Stone work Saturday. Hope all are doing well.


----------



## mike j (Apr 25, 2020)

A shameless plug for the business. I could actually use this bike on some jobs , 2spd kickback. Heavy duty spokes, front & rear. It'll definitely carry a bag of Portand Cement, 94 lbs.& some more.


----------



## Hammerhead (May 2, 2020)

Good Stonework Saturday everyone. Hope everyone is well. Thank you for sharing/posting  your stonework pictures here. The weekend is upon us stay healthy, ride safe and have fun 
Hammerhead 



An unmarked granite monument. Island park Tilton NH



Granite wall along Franklin St  in Lakeport NH



One lane bridge under the Northern Rail Trail. That connects Depot St and Thunder Rd in Franklin NH


----------



## Miq (May 2, 2020)

Saturday!


----------



## tripple3 (May 2, 2020)

Happy Saturday!
Here's another nice house in Newport Beach; again, nobody i know.


----------



## mike j (May 2, 2020)

I'm hoping to get the rest of this bike someday.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (May 2, 2020)

mike j said:


> I'm hoping to get the rest of this bike someday.
> 
> View attachment 1185900



And I bet that creature is hoping to get his head back!


----------



## mike j (May 2, 2020)

Hope springs eternal. That's why I acquired this piece, the antique store dumped it & then ended up in my pile.


----------



## tripple3 (May 2, 2020)

HB cliffs Rock pile.


----------



## cyclingday (May 3, 2020)

Sorry for the late entry.
I must’ve been stoned.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (May 3, 2020)

this is the foundation of the Vallejo Mill at the beginning of Niles Canyon Rd in Fremont Ca.  built in 1856. the old photo is from 1940


----------



## Hammerhead (May 9, 2020)

Happy Saturday Yahoo! The start of another weekend. I woke to some snow this morning. Hope everyone is safe and well. Thank you for posting your awesome stonework pictures here. Have fun,stay healthy and enjoy the ride. 
Hammerhead 



The snow is not quite sticking to ground ,hopefully it won't.






Granite ledges along the Northern Rail Trail. Franklin NH



Boulders in and along the Winnipesaukee river. Tilton NH


----------



## Freqman1 (May 9, 2020)




----------



## Blue Streak (May 9, 2020)




----------



## New Mexico Brant (May 9, 2020)

By the Acequia Madre in Santa Fe, New Mexico.  This acequia provided the water life-blood for 17th - 19th century haciendas around Santa Fe.  Even today it is a legal requirement for all bordering property owners to maintain the integrity of the structure even though it is no longer used to irrigate crops.


----------



## tripple3 (May 9, 2020)

Check this one out; Harbor side of NPB peninsula.
Slate roof tiles too; all stoned.






Below is the front of Woody's in Sunset Beach, that I love to eat french fries; etc.





Tide inlet in HB near the SA river-mouth.


----------



## cyclingday (May 9, 2020)




----------



## mike j (May 9, 2020)

My, formerly, 1914 Peerless. Photo'ed in front of the Tuxedo Park front entrance wall.


----------



## mrg (May 9, 2020)

Really going to miss going to Yosemite this year but still closed


----------



## tripple3 (May 16, 2020)

Happy Stonework Saturday.
This spot is usually blocked by parked cars; Sunset Beach residence.


----------



## Hammerhead (May 16, 2020)

Good Saturday morning to all. I hope everyone is safe and well. Thank you all for posting some amazing pictures on this thread. Stay healthy, have fun and enjoy the ride. 
Hammerhead 



A granite pile to a bridge that used to  span the Merrimack river in Boscawen,NH 



A Railroad  bridge abutment along the Northern Rail Trail in Andover, NH


----------



## Sven (May 16, 2020)

Good Stone Work Saturday . Hope all are doing well.


----------



## crazyhawk (May 16, 2020)

Sven said:


> View attachment 1195128



Beautiful picture Sven.


----------



## Sven (May 16, 2020)

crazyhawk said:


> Beautiful picture Sven.



Thanks


----------



## tripple3 (May 16, 2020)

Stonework entrance to a private residence in Sunset Beach.
The rest of it looks like stone, but is plaster, so I left it out.


----------



## CWCMAN (May 16, 2020)

Pulled some of the CWC's out today for a stonework Saturday picture.


----------



## Hammerhead (May 23, 2020)

Good Saturday morning to everyone. Hope all are well and safe. Thank you for contributing to this thread with your AWESOME pictures. Stay healthy and have fun. 
Hammerhead 




The bottom of an old grist mill dam. Chance pond in Franklin NH



Granite mile marker at what is left of a freight depot along the Northern Rail Trail in Franklin NH


----------



## Kickstand3 (May 23, 2020)

..


----------



## tripple3 (May 23, 2020)

Happy Stonework Saturday!
1935 Velvet in front of my favorite donut shop in Newport.


----------



## lgrinnings (May 23, 2020)

In front of the Newburyport Custom House...


----------



## rustystone2112 (May 23, 2020)

....


----------



## mike j (May 30, 2020)

Last Sunday's ride out back.


----------



## Hammerhead (May 30, 2020)

Happy Saturday. Hope everyone is safe and well. Some awesome pictures posted last week. Thank you all for contributing to this thread. Get out there  have fun and enjoy the ride. 
Hammerhead 



A granite retaining wall along the  WOW Trail in Lakeport  NH



Remnants of an old mill along the Winnipesaukee River Trail in Franklin NH



The Basin in Franconia Notch NH


----------



## tripple3 (May 30, 2020)

Happy Saturday!
I have been looking for Stonework on rides.
I'm usually riding the exact same route.
I'm sure new houses will be built soon.:eek:



Tide in-let and bridge to Bolsa Chica wetlands.
1936 Electric, Pacific Power & Light Co., C-model Schwinn.


----------



## Kickstand3 (May 30, 2020)

Cruising through the wonderful park system I’m blessed with into Town for breakfast Taco , for my girlfriend and I . Every one Play it Safe and Enjoy the Ride


----------



## Sven (May 30, 2020)

Happy SWS-20 to you all. Finally the sun has broke through . Have a safe and great weekend .


----------



## tripple3 (May 30, 2020)

I got one today; a church I ride by every day.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jun 6, 2020)

Good Saturday morning to everyone.Hope that all are well and had a good week. Thank you for sharing your stonework pictures here. As usual  some awesome ones. Have an excellent weekend. Get outside for some activity. Be safe, have fun and enjoy the ride. 
Hammerhead 



An outcrop of boulders on Paugus bay Lakeport NH.



A granite retaining wall Eagle pond cemetery in  Andover NH


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 6, 2020)

Happy Stone-work Saturday.
This is in Marin Co., Sunday July 29, 2018
Chris @fat tire trader could maybe tell us more....?


----------



## Sven (Jun 6, 2020)

Happy Stone Work Saturday. Hope all is well with everyone.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jun 6, 2020)

..


----------



## Sven (Jun 13, 2020)

Good Saturday morning to you all. Hope everyone had a great week.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jun 13, 2020)

Good Stonework Saturday everyone. Thank you for sharing your pictures in this thread. All have been awesome. Hope everyone is able to get out there for a ride. Stay healthy and have fun.
Hammerhead






Retaining/loading dock wall for one of the old mill buildings along the Winnipesaukee river in Franklin NH spring and fall



Granite cliffs on Mount Lafayette  in Franconia NH



Granite steps and wall to a demolished  building in Lakeport NH


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 13, 2020)

Happy Saturday!
Residence in Sunset Beach.


----------



## mike j (Jun 13, 2020)

Nice ride this afternoon out back...


----------



## Dazed & Confused (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## Sven (Jun 20, 2020)

Great Saturday morning to you all. Hope all are well. 


Be safe


----------



## Hammerhead (Jun 20, 2020)

Good Saturday morning everyone. The start of another weekend. Hope everyone is able to get out and enjoy it. Thank you for sharing your awesome pictures. Stay healthy and have fun. 
Hammerhead 



Kelly's falls dam in Manchester NH



Granite bridge abutment along the Rockingham Recreational Trail in Auburn NH


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 20, 2020)

Stonework Saturday starts!
A resi' in Sunset; not that old, nobody I know.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jun 20, 2020)

Just a little Stone work today . It’s started to rain here so kinda squashed my riding plains .*Happy Saturday Cabers enjoy the Ride *

So it stopped raining for now so I took a 20 mile ride


----------



## mike j (Jun 20, 2020)

....


----------



## eddie_bravo (Jun 20, 2020)

New bridge replacing the older dangerous one












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blue Streak (Jun 21, 2020)

1891 Watson-Curtze Mansion in Erie PA made of Medina Sandstone with 1891 Columbia Expert Rational.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jun 27, 2020)

Good Stonework Saturday everyone. The weekend is upon us. Hopefully all are able to get out and enjoy it. Thank you for sharing your pictures here with us,of the stonework in your area. Or places where you have ridden. Stay healthy and be safe. 
Hammerhead 



The northshore of Lake Massabesic in Manchester NH



Granite retaining wall along the Northern Rail Trail in Andover NH



Remnants of an old mill along the Newfound river in Bristol NH


----------



## Sven (Jun 27, 2020)

I have learned that St Mary County is not a rocky area. If it were  not for the jetties and a hand full of buildings,  l'd have nothing.


----------



## Blue Streak (Jun 27, 2020)

St. Patrick Church - Erie PA (completed 1906


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 27, 2020)

Happy Stonework Saturday!
Newport Beach residence.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 4, 2020)

Good Stonework Saturday everyone. Hope all are well and had a great week. Thank you for sharing your pictures in this thread. Stay healthy,have fun and enjoy the ride. 
Hammerhead 



A granite block wall along Prospect St. in Franklin NH



Rail Trail bridge and abutment the Piscataquog river in Manchester NH


----------



## mike j (Jul 4, 2020)

1896 Columbia in front of Tuxedo Park post office, around the same vintage.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jul 4, 2020)

..


----------



## Greeced lightning (Jul 4, 2020)

....


----------



## Gladiron (Jul 4, 2020)

Tieton Washington


----------



## Blue Streak (Jul 4, 2020)

Circa 1890 48” Star - 1869 St Paul Episcopal Cathedral - Erie PA


----------



## Sven (Jul 4, 2020)

Happy SWS-20 as well as 4thof July to everyone


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 4, 2020)

Hey, Happy Stonework Saturday; and Independence Day too.


----------



## mike j (Jul 4, 2020)

Out fun a little sun.

View attachment 1223418


----------



## eddie_bravo (Jul 4, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jul 11, 2020)

..


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 11, 2020)

Good Stonework Saturday all. Hope everyone had a good week. Thank you for sharing your pictures in this thread. You have all shared some awesome ones. Have a great weekend. Stay healthy,have fun and enjoy the ride. 
Hammerhead 




Granite ledges along The Northern Rail Trail in Franklin NH



Granite riverbed carved by the Baker river in Wentworth NH






Opened in 1847 The Cheshire Railroad Stone Arch Bridge in Keene NH. There were people climbing and repelling on the other side.


----------



## mike j (Jul 11, 2020)

It's been pretty steamy around here the last couple of days.


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 11, 2020)

Happy Stonework Saturday!



Sunset Beach residence on the sand.
Since it's Saturday, let's discuss whether these man-made, stone-looking, walls and such are actually "Stonework"??
Mason work is another craftsman's  trade that is going away it seems.
Give us your opinion @mike j 
What trade do you do??


----------



## Blue Streak (Jul 11, 2020)




----------



## mike j (Jul 11, 2020)

tripple3 said:


> Happy Stonework Saturday!
> View attachment 1227217
> Sunset Beach residence on the sand.
> Since it's Saturday, let's discuss whether these man-made, stone-looking, walls and such are actually "Stonework"??
> ...



Hey tripple3, I'm more or less a traditional stone mason. These two photo's of yours & Blue streak's contrast the difference really well. In my humble opinion, the beauty of stone is in it's timeless strength & naturalness. When stone is quarried, squared up and made dimensional, it takes a lot of that out. It is the masons job to put some of that back in. Pillowing of the stone accomplishes that by bringing back some natural imperfection, adds shadows, dimension & interest. Compare these two photos of somewhat similar stone with a world of difference in how they look. In all fairness, the top photo is cast & colored cement, cultured stone, as opposed to the real stuff.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 18, 2020)

Good Stonework Saturday everyone.  Hope all are well and had a great week. Thank you for sharing your Stonework pictures in this thread. I really enjoy seeing all the various kinds of Stonework and features from around the globe. Have an awesome weekend stay healthy,have fun and enjoy the ride.
Hammerhead 



Granite bridge abutment along the Rockingham Rail Trail in Auburn NH



Granite  retaining wall on Island Park in Tilton NH



Ledges along the Northern Rail Trail in Danbury NH


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jul 18, 2020)

Happy Stone work Saturday


----------



## mike j (Jul 18, 2020)

'41 on a millstone at a back entrance to Skylands, Ringwood,N.J.


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 18, 2020)

mike j said:


> In all fairness, the top photo is cast & colored cement, cultured stone, as opposed to the real stuff.



My dad built this small planter wall, in front of our house 1969.
Then in the '90's he put up this "Cultured Stone" made from cement.
Mom still lives here, where I folded newspapers to throw in the '70's





Happy Stonework Saturday!


----------



## Blue Streak (Jul 18, 2020)




----------



## tripple3 (Jul 18, 2020)

How does any pile-O'-rocks follow that STONEWORK ? @Blue Streak 
Old Chimney for around here, with sunshine and blue sky; Fountain Valley CA




1934 Greyhound, Emblem moto-bike.


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 18, 2020)

Marine 1 monument, made of Bronze and Black Granite.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 25, 2020)

Good Stonework Saturday everyone. Hope that all are well and had a great week. Thank you for sharing your pictures in this thread. Stay healthy,have fun, get out there and enjoy the ride. 
Hammerhead 



Granite block bridge abutment/ retaining wall Depot St in Franklin  NH



Brick and granite gatehouse at Mine Falls dam in Nashua NH



On from this past fall. Granite ledges and a stonewall along the powerlines Chance Pond Rd in Franklin NH


----------



## mike j (Jul 25, 2020)

My newest Colson on a local sandstone block. I love it, thanks again @rustjunkie for a fantastic job.


----------



## Blue Streak (Jul 25, 2020)

Circa 1889 42” Pony Star and St Peter Cathedral - Erie PA


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 25, 2020)

Happy Stonework Saturday!
Semi-Famous house built in Huntington Beach, close to where I grew up, off Magnolia near PCH.


----------



## Sven (Jul 25, 2020)

Happy Saturday to you all. Hope everyone and their families are well.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 25, 2020)

The lion is AWESOME! 


tripple3 said:


> Happy Stonework Saturday!
> Semi-Famous house built in Huntington Beach, close to where I grew up, off Magnolia near PCH.
> View attachment 1235303


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jul 25, 2020)

Awesome day 
Happy Stone Work Saturday


----------



## comet (Jul 25, 2020)

Happy Saturday


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 1, 2020)

Good Stonework Saturday to all. Another work week is done. Thank you for sharing your pictures in this thread. I hope everyone has a great weekend and is able to get out there to enjoy a ride. Stay safe and have fun. 
Hammerhead 




Granite retaining wall along Mill pond, Mine Falls in Nashua NH



Granite edging at Trestle View Park in Franklin NH



Bridge abutment Coteville Rd in Londonderry NH


----------



## Kickstand3 (Aug 1, 2020)

..


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 1, 2020)

Happy Saturday!
No cars.


----------



## Oilit (Aug 1, 2020)

tripple3 said:


> Happy Saturday!
> No cars.
> View attachment 1239541



I half expect to see Snow White or Cinderella looking out one of those windows.


----------



## Blue Streak (Aug 1, 2020)




----------



## hotrod (Aug 1, 2020)




----------



## SKPC (Aug 1, 2020)




----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 8, 2020)

Good Stonework Saturday, hope all are well. Thanks to all for sharing your pictures in this thread. Stay healthy,have fun and enjoy the ride. 
Hammerhead 



Bronze and  granite memorial Broad St. Park in Claremont NH



A retaining wall along the Bobby Woodman trail in Claremont NH



Granite ledges along the Northern Rail Trail in Franklin NH. From this past fall


----------



## Kickstand3 (Aug 8, 2020)

Happy Stone Work Saturday


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 8, 2020)

Work them stones; happy Saturday!
Resi. Newport peninsula. 
Nobody I know.


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 15, 2020)

Happy Stonework Saturday!
This is the most common '60s style in Fountain Valley, HB where I live.
(Not _Where_ i live)  




1934 Greyhound by Emblem


----------



## Kickstand3 (Aug 15, 2020)

Happy Stone Work Saturday


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 15, 2020)

Good Stonework Saturday everyone, I hope all are well and had a great week. Thank you all for posting and participating in this thread. I enjoy seeing all the different types of Stonework from your area. Enjoy, stay safe and have fun. 
Hammerhead 



The dam at North Grosvenordale pond,CT by the Dudley/Thompson swap meet. Hope to see some of you there tomorrow






Arch entrance to O'Dell park in Franklin NH


----------



## Miq (Aug 15, 2020)

Happy Stonework Sat! This is in a park near Tempe Town Lake. When I rolled up to it, about 75 rats erupted out of the grass and scattered behind this structure. Scared of my giant rat bike I guess.   Freaky!!


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 22, 2020)

Happy Stonework Saturday. The weekend is upon us. Hope all are well and are able to get out there for a ride. Thank you all for participating in this thread.  There's been some AWESOME pictures. Be safe and enjoy the ride. 
Hammerhead 



Granite ledges along the Pemigewasset river in Franconia NH



The stone lined entrance to the tube that runs under Rte 101,Granite town rail trail in Milford NH


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 22, 2020)

Hammerhead said:


> Happy Stonework Saturday. The weekend is upon us. Hope all are well and are able to get out there for a ride. Thank you all for participating in this thread. There's been some AWESOME pictures. Be safe and enjoy the ride.



Happy Saturday!
I didn't wanna stop for pics.
Action pics, stonework walls, Balboa Strand, Newport Beach, CA.


----------



## SKPC (Aug 22, 2020)

Stonework Saturday...stonework everywhere!   It can stand the test of time.....Get on your bikes today and ride!


----------



## Kickstand3 (Aug 22, 2020)

Happy Stone Work Saturday


----------



## SKPC (Aug 22, 2020)

Today's post-ride stonework saturday photo.


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 22, 2020)

Rock-pile Saturday...


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 22, 2020)

the WEDGE, Newport Beach





1935 Huffman, AKA Sick Beach Cruzer


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 29, 2020)

Hey hey, Happy Stonework Saturday!
I will look for some stones all worked up today; but I did find this older pic of '36 Electric, in front of some real nice stonework, Newport Beach.


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 29, 2020)

Good Stonework Saturday everyone. Hope all are well. Thanks to all participating and checking this thread. Be safe and have fun.
Hammerhead 



Retaining wall behind the Church in Lakeport NH



Granite ledges on the powerlines that run alongside of the Northern Rail Trail in Franklin NH


----------



## Kickstand3 (Aug 29, 2020)

.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Sep 5, 2020)

Happy Stone Work Saturday


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 5, 2020)

I had to dig for a "Stonework" pic.
Rock Quarry off the San Gabriel River bike trail.
Feb. 16, 2019 
It took me 3 1/2 hours to ride up to @fordmike65 's house for a 
"Foothill Flyer Ride"


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 5, 2020)

Good Stonework Saturday everyone. I hope everyone is well. Thank you for sharing your AWESOME pictures and checking this thread. If able get out to enjoy a ride with family or friends. Have a safe holiday weekend and stay healthy.
Hammerhead 



The Mascoma river in Enfield NH



Railroad bridge abutment along the Northern Rail Trail in Andover NH


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 12, 2020)

Happy Saturday!
Here's a custom home on the beach, Newport Peninsula.
Nobody i know.




curvey cruiser Oriole, by Murray


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 12, 2020)

Good Stonework Saturday all. The beginning of the weekend, hope everyone is safe. Thank you for sharing your AWESOME pictures in this thread. Stay healthy,have fun and enjoy the ride. 
Hammerhead 



The north side of the tunnel that runs under Bowers Rd in Derry NH



The middle of the tunnel



The south side.



The Keniston Covered bridge in Andover NH


----------



## Kickstand3 (Sep 12, 2020)

Happy Stone Work Saturday


----------



## hotrod (Sep 12, 2020)




----------



## SKPC (Sep 12, 2020)




----------



## cyclingday (Sep 12, 2020)

Pebble B6each.


----------



## Miq (Sep 12, 2020)




----------



## Mountain Trail Andy (Sep 13, 2020)

Here is more Stonework and History than bike shots from my ride yesterday.  I didn't want to have to fish my bike out of the water.  Hope you enjoy the stonework.


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 19, 2020)

Good Stonework Saturday, hope everyone is well. Thank you for sharing your Stonework pictures and stories here. Have an awesome weekend. Stay healthy,have fun and enjoy the ride. 
Hammerhead 






Granite slabs beside a driveway along the Granite Rail Trail in Milford NH



Boulders around Head's pond in Hooksett NH


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 19, 2020)

Hammerhead said:


> Good Stonework Saturday, hope everyone is well. Thank you for sharing your Stonework pictures and stories here. Have an awesome weekend. Stay healthy,have fun and enjoy the ride.



Yes, Yes, Yes; i Dig your intro.
A couple homes in Fountain Valley, close to where i live:








1940 Red Streak, H.S.&B. Hardware
base level boys bike by Snyder.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Sep 19, 2020)

Good Morning


----------



## Mountain Trail Andy (Sep 19, 2020)

Kickstand3 said:


> Good Morning
> 
> View attachment 1269668



Nice bike, it has great lines!!


----------



## SKPC (Sep 19, 2020)




----------



## Mountain Trail Andy (Sep 19, 2020)

So guys, am I cheating if my posted stonework photos were taken without me leaving my front yard this morning?.....still in my PJ's?


----------



## Oilit (Sep 20, 2020)

Mountain Trail Andy said:


> So guys, am I cheating if my posted stonework photos were taken without me leaving my front yard this morning?.....still in my PJ's?
> 
> 
> View attachment 1270108
> ...



Looks legit to me!


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 26, 2020)

Happy Saturday!
Another bike in front of the Castle in Sunset Beach.




1940 Western Flyer, Heavy Duty, awesome bike!


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 26, 2020)

Good Stonework Saturday all. I hope you all have had a great week. Thank you for sharing your Stonework pictures with us in this thread. Be safe and have fun.
Hammerhead



Tube/ tunnel running under Rte 3 in Hooksett NH


Large stonewall at Mojalaki golf course in Franklin NH


----------



## Kickstand3 (Sep 26, 2020)

Happy Stone Work Saturday


----------



## ian (Sep 26, 2020)

A couple of stonework pics. First one is a practice climbing rock by the Climbing Center at the College. The other is just some stone stairs and seat by one of the duck ponds near home. It was a great ride on the "partscycle" today. I did get a chainguard and new grips installed a couple days ago, and a Seiss light that still works!


----------



## Rusty McNickel (Sep 30, 2020)




----------



## Ricker (Sep 30, 2020)

The twin 20 with some gabions my wife & I made almost tens years ago-


(I know it's not Saturday - sorry)


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 3, 2020)

Good Stonework Saturday. I hope everyone is well and had a great week of riding. Thank you for participating and viewing this thread. Some AWESOME pictures have been shared enjoy. Have an excellent weekend and stay safe. 
Hammerhead 



Some boulders on the powerlines that parallel the Northern Rail Trail in Franklin NH



A retaining wall down river of the Opechee Bay reservoir in Laconia NH


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 3, 2020)

Saturday's are awesome; Stonework is BOSS!
Marble wall resi. on the sand in Newport Beach; again, nobody i know




1937 AERO KING, frame only= DBR by Schwinn


----------



## Mountain Trail Andy (Oct 3, 2020)

Well fellow Cabers,  its Stonework Saturday again.....Love "Stonework Saturday"....and I'm only a week late posting last weeks pictures....and I didn't even have time to leave the yard for a longer ride.  Busy, busy, busy..  One of my Ross Mt. Hood MTB's

























..


----------



## SKPC (Oct 3, 2020)




----------



## Mountain Trail Andy (Oct 3, 2020)

Ok guys, here is this mornings Stonework shot.  Charlie, our cat, loves walking all of our stone walls, and is my very faithful companion.  The bike is a 1937 Westfield Sterling,  NOS rim hoops from the closed Columbia Factory, rear laced with a Bendix Aviation 2 speed, vintage hub in the front,  VP bear trap pedals, Lowe's solid steel seat post shaft, Inverted aluminum riser bars, Schwinn fork, and Rollfast truss rods.........NO it is not a Franken-Bike, It is a custom build, work in progress!  Have fun, ride on, and stay safe!


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2020)

Another short ride after getting my homework done. My "parts cycle ". Mostly mid '60s Flightliner with a frame of unknown age or provenance.  Still a hoot to ride around town on.


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 3, 2020)

Still Saturday.....
I found this, don't think I posted here yet.
New-ish medical building in Fountain Valley.




1936 Clipper, DBR by CWC.


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 10, 2020)

Happy STONEwork Saturday!
I found one behind a LWB Colson single-bar, thats no longer around here.
This chimney behind Velvet, is in Sunset Beach, taken yesterday, just for this COOL thread.








There's a Stonewall down low too.


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 10, 2020)

Good Stonework Saturday to all. I hope everyone is well and had a great week. Thank you for viewing and participating in this thread. Some AWESOME pictures from everyone. Stay safe and have fun. 
Hammerhead 



The remnants of a stonewall along the Granite town Rail Trail in Milford NH





Granite based flagpole at  Veterans square in Laconia NH


----------



## Lonestar (Oct 10, 2020)

Older pic of my old Rockhopper Pro Disc at Lake Ontario




And my STP at the confederate campgrounds in Mexia, TX





Happy Saturday Y'all!


----------



## Kickstand3 (Oct 10, 2020)

Happy Stone Work Saturday 

Stonework /rust


----------



## SKPC (Oct 10, 2020)




----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 17, 2020)

Another weekend is upon us. Good Stonework Saturday everyone. I hope all are well  had a great week and found some time to get out for a ride. Stay safe and have fun.
  Hammerhead 




Granite ledges along the Merrimack River Sewalls falls trails in Concord NH 



Stonewall in front of the Goss reading room in Lakeport NH


----------



## RJWess (Oct 17, 2020)




----------



## RJWess (Oct 17, 2020)




----------



## Sven (Oct 24, 2020)

Jetty at Colton Point.  Happy SWS20!


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 24, 2020)

Hello and Good Stonework Saturday everyone. Hope all are well and were able to get out on your bike this week. Thank you for sharing your Stonework pictures here and viewing this thread.  Some AMAZING pictures let's keep them coming. Stay healthy,have fun and enjoy the ride. 
Hammerhead 



A railroad bridge abutment along the Northern Rail Trail in Andover NH 



Depot St. bridge abutment in Franklin NH


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 24, 2020)

It's a Great Saturday; we're home and i get to take a ride.....
Santa Ana River trail is lined with stones, and rocks too.


----------



## mike j (Oct 24, 2020)

Took a nice ride around the Kuntztown bike swap today. We were noticing a fair amount of road bicyclists passing by all morning, beautiful eastern Pennsylvania countryside here. This old building was right behind the venue.


----------



## ian (Oct 24, 2020)

tripple3 said:


> It's a Great Saturday; we're home and i get to take a ride.....
> Santa Ana River trail is lined with stones, and rocks too.
> View attachment 1289914
> 
> View attachment 1289915



Izzat a ding-dong bell on the bars? I just got one that looks like that from my neighbor. Mine sounds like a doorbell


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 24, 2020)

ian said:


> Izzat a ding-dong bell on the bars? I just got one that looks like that from my neighbor. Mine sounds like a doorbell



YES!
A Schwinn bell on my Schwinn Wasp;
and a Yoder dual-tone goose horn, because they make me laugh.


----------



## Mountain Trail Andy (Oct 24, 2020)

Didn't have much time to ride today, but took out one of my favorite riders for a short spin.  My 1983 Motobecane Grand Touring, purchased from the original owner in Hancock N.H. August of 2018, and originally purchased from Sunshine Sports, Nashua, in 1983.....but, after my ride and stonework pics, I had to ride something else.




















And here we have the end of the story for today.  Some of the lawn is cut and high winds are bringing tons of leaves, but it sure is pretty!

Ride on!


----------



## mrg (Oct 24, 2020)

Wasp in Orange


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 31, 2020)

Good Stonework Saturday everyone. I hope all are well and had a great week. Going to do a "Cemetery Gates" edition Stonework Saturday inspired by a scene in Lakeport NH. Happy Halloween, stay safe and have fun. 
Hammerhead 



Franklin St. Lakeport NH 



Hillside cemetery,  Lakeport NH 



Calvary cemetery,  Concord NH 



Union cemetery,  Laconia NH 



Arch Hill cemetery, Northfeild NH


----------



## Sven (Oct 31, 2020)

63 American rat bobber in Leonardtown


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 31, 2020)

Good Stonework Saturday; Happy Halloween; Blue Moon Saturday; GOOD Tidings to All.
A great "DAYly" thread gets me thinking throughout the week.....
Taken Tank-Bike Thursday, UN-posted 'til Stone-Day Saturday.
House just finishing up all it's fresh Stonework; here in FV CA


----------



## Kickstand3 (Oct 31, 2020)

Happy Stone Work Saturday


----------



## mike j (Oct 31, 2020)

Happy Halloween.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Oct 31, 2020)

Hammer head, I love that 64 american how many bikes do you own. Mountain Andy are those last photos Thacher park?


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Oct 31, 2020)

Cool picture  Mike J


----------



## ian (Oct 31, 2020)

Got out for a 5 mile spin today. Lots of stonework around town, mostly places of worship. It is a great day for a ride. 
Happy Halloween......


----------



## Mountain Trail Andy (Oct 31, 2020)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Hammer head, I love that 64 American how many bikes do you own. Mountain Andy are those last photos Thatcher park?



No coasterbrakejunkie1969, that is the top of my driveway overlooking the Schoharie Valley looking west....good call though!!


----------



## 1936PEDALER (Nov 1, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mountain Trail Andy (Nov 1, 2020)

1936PEDALER said:


> View attachment 1295031
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Nice Kitty..!!   Bikes are nice also.....!!


----------



## Hammerhead (Nov 7, 2020)

Good Stonework Saturday to everyone, I hope that all are well. Thank you for sharing your AWESOME Stonework pictures and participating in this thread. Definitely some great pictures from all over. Hope that all are able to get out and ride. Be safe and have a great week. 
Hammerhead 



The "Painted boulder" Head's pond Trail in Hooksett NH 



Trail marker along the WOW Trail in Belmont NH 



Granite ledges with a large pine tree that appears to be holding onto/growing out of it? New Boston Rail Trail in New Boston NH


----------



## Kickstand3 (Nov 7, 2020)

Happy Stone Work Saturday


----------



## buck hughes (Nov 7, 2020)

Red Wolfe bike.


----------



## bikejunk (Nov 7, 2020)

An Irish built bicycle painted in the Suffragists movement colors bike is from around 1900s 







stonework is on the NJ side of the Delaware


----------



## ian (Nov 7, 2020)

A new to me bike, mostly newer parts, but it has a RB-2 coaster rear hub, a 36 tooth chainring, and an older tire and rim.
Definitely NOT a classic, but still gets me around just fine. The stonework is another fine example of local architecture.


----------



## Oilit (Nov 7, 2020)

bikejunk said:


> An Irish built bicycle painted in the Suffragists movement colors bike is from around 1900s View attachment 1297358
> 
> View attachment 1297359
> 
> stonework is on the NJ side of the Delaware



Who's that posing with the bike? She looks the part!


----------



## Mountain Trail Andy (Nov 7, 2020)

Oilit said:


> Who's that posing with the bike? She looks the part!



I don't know who she is,  but I agree she looks the part.  Possibly???, she may have come from OZ....just sayin'....!


----------



## bikejunk (Nov 7, 2020)

MY wife Florence- and yes the outfit is an original and just after the first world war we do different period re en acting 1890s - ww2


----------



## Mountain Trail Andy (Nov 7, 2020)

bikejunk said:


> MY wife Florence- and yes the outfit is an original and just after the first world war we do different period re en acting 1890s - ww2



She plays the part perfectly!!  As a former director of a historic railroad museum, and a member of a second historic museum complex, I really appreciate that historic art form.  Hats off to the both of you!!  Well done!


----------



## mrg (Nov 7, 2020)

Well cement work!


----------



## Hammerhead (Nov 14, 2020)

Good Stonework Saturday to everyone. Another weekend is upon us. I hope that all are well and had a great week. Thank you for your participation in and sharing your Stonework pictures here. Some amazing pictures by everyone. Be well stay safe and try to get out for a ride.
Hammerhead 



Loading dock/ retaining wall at an old mill site along the Winnipesaukee River Trail in Franklin NH 



Bridge abutment spanning the Indian river along the Northern Rail Trail in Canaan NH


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Nov 14, 2020)

The Alpha bike  rests while the younger faster bike waits for its turn at head of the pack.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Nov 14, 2020)

Good Morning Cabers


----------



## mike j (Nov 14, 2020)

mrg said:


> Well cement work!
> View attachment 1297909
> 
> 
> ...



I believe all that trim on the brick building is Indiana Limestone. It does look like cement but someone told be that the difference is that it ages like a fine wine, where cement doesn't.


----------



## mike j (Nov 14, 2020)

Patina


----------



## mrg (Nov 14, 2020)

mike j said:


> I believe all that trim on the brick building is Indiana Limestone. It does look like cement but someone told be that the difference is that it ages like a fine wine, where cement doesn't.




Was talking about all the cement in the last 2 pics, a bunker and cement rocks in the skate park.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Nov 14, 2020)

My 42' Elgin


----------



## ian (Nov 14, 2020)

Went out for a little ride around the 'hood this morning,  looking for stonework to share. The best I could do was the cemetery down the road from my home. I'm on my '60s era mostly Flightliner, going slow and easy,  trying to stay warm. It's a cool 40 or so today, but no rain yet.


----------



## Mountain Trail Andy (Nov 14, 2020)

Riding my 2014 Motobecane 29er MTB on one of my trails around the stone wall property lines in my yard and crisscrossing back and forth to my neighbors trails......bumpy, rocky, moist and muddy......but a good workout....I think I'm to old for this!


----------



## Hammerhead (Nov 21, 2020)

The weekend is upon us. Good Stonework Saturday to everyone. Thank you for participating and sharing your Stonework pictures here. I hope everyone is well and able to get out for a ride. Stay safe and have fun. 
Hammerhead 









Lang's depot on the New Boston Rail Trail. New Boston NH


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 21, 2020)

Happy Saturday!
Kind of hard-to-find Stonework that is worthy for this Awesome thread....



Our favorite Donut shop in Balboa above; Town-houses in Sunset Beach, by the Water-Tower below.



Bikes are Awesome!


----------



## ian (Nov 21, 2020)

Here's one more from my ride yesterday. It's gonna be another great day here, the sun will be up soon,  and I  can go out on recon for more stone shots.


----------



## Mountain Trail Andy (Nov 21, 2020)

*I love this thread, but my contribution for today might be a bit of a stretch.*  You will see some stones and bikes if you look hard, as Mr. Pumpkin Head goes shopping for banana seat bikes in his Cushman!  I took these photo's Halloween week at a buddy's house as we were swapping bicycle parts.  I hope you enjoy!


----------



## Kickstand3 (Nov 21, 2020)

..


----------



## Hammerhead (Nov 28, 2020)

Good Stonework Saturday everyone. I hope everyone is well and had a great a Thanksgiving. This Saturday all these pictures were taken around the one way bridge at Depot St. and Thunder Rd in Franklin NH. Stay safe and have fun.
Hammerhead 



The Depot St. side



Looking across from the Depot 



Looking from the Trail toward the last remaining Depot building 



Thunder Rd side


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Nov 28, 2020)

Always killer pictures make me want to ride NH


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 28, 2020)

Hammerhead said:


> Good Stonework Saturday everyone.



Great pics of that  STONEwork.
Out here on the Left coast, another Fake "Stone" work home; Location, Location, LOCATION.
Sunset Beach, CA. population: 971:eek:


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Nov 28, 2020)

Its early in NY lots of nice stone houses but worried inhabitants might wonder what in doing so I stuck to some stone walls.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Nov 28, 2020)

Happy Stone Work Saturday


----------



## ian (Nov 28, 2020)

Stonework Saturday from SE Washington.


----------



## ian (Nov 28, 2020)

A couple ftom this morning in the 'hood. It's a great day for a ride.


----------



## mrg (Nov 28, 2020)

24" Spitfire at one of the old entrances to the park & a set of river stairs made for water to come up. I've seen it higher than my bike!


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 5, 2020)

Happy Saturday!
I turned around for this...
I was rolling by when 3 men were sliding that 1-piece slab stone into position, at the bottom of the stair treads, All Stone.
Worker said it took 3 months to get here.
Every stone is cut; not Fake-stone concrete.
Tag @mike j  to comment.
I'm gonna start looking closer at what I thought was Fake-Stone; this house is Stone-Work!
Brand-New home built on the Boardwalk, just North of the Newport Pier, Newport Beach, CA.












Again, nobody i know.


----------



## Hammerhead (Dec 5, 2020)

A Good Stonework Saturday to everyone. I hope all are safe and well. Some AMAZING pictures as always everyone. Thank you for sharing them here. Winter is on it's way here in NH. Be careful out there and get out to ride if able. 
Hammerhead 


Bridge abutment along the New Boston Rail Trail  in New Boston NH 



Retaining wall at the depot area, Veterans square in Laconia NH


----------



## mike j (Dec 5, 2020)

Rode out back, some "glacial erratics" in the brook.


----------



## mike j (Dec 5, 2020)

tripple3 said:


> Happy Saturday!
> I turned around for this...
> I was rolling by when 3 men were sliding that 1-piece slab stone into position, at the bottom of the stair treads, All Stone.
> Worker said it took 3 months to get here.
> ...


----------



## mrg (Dec 5, 2020)

80 cruiser on some more old rock work at Hart park


----------



## Hammerhead (Dec 12, 2020)

Good Stonework Saturday all, wow this week flew by. Hope everyone is well. Thank you for participating and viewing this thread. Some AWESOME pictures posted by all. Have an excellent week and get for a ride if able. Stay safe and have fun.
Hammerhead



The halfway mile marker between Boston MA and Concord NH  just off the Salem Rail Trail in Salem NH



Granite retaining wall along the Winnipesaukee River Trail  in Franklin NH


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 12, 2020)

Happy Saturday!
Checking for Stonework pics this week.....


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 12, 2020)

I had to actually work this week so I didn't get much riding in so I'll post one from another week


----------



## mike j (Dec 12, 2020)

1897 Crescent, local sandstone.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Dec 12, 2020)

Happy Stonework Saturday. Every one Play it Safe and Enjoy the Ride


----------



## Mountain Trail Andy (Dec 12, 2020)

mike j said:


> 1987 Crescent, local sandstone.
> 
> View attachment 1317694




Mike, would that be an "1897" Crescent?


----------



## mike j (Dec 12, 2020)

Mountain Trail Andy said:


> Mike, would that be an "1897" Crescent?



Good point Andy, how'd that one get by me. Have to correct it, thanks


----------



## Sven (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## ian (Dec 12, 2020)

Stonework Saturday shots from Walla Walla WA. I'll look for more when it warms up a bit later today. IF you call 35 for the high warm.......


----------



## Mountain Trail Andy (Dec 12, 2020)

mike j said:


> Good point Andy, how'd that one get by me. Have to correct it, thanks




Well Mike, when I saw the bike I said to myself, gee, that looks a lot like my "1898" Cleveland that I sold at Copake in 2007...and yours didn't look like a re-pop, so it made me laugh!!


----------



## ian (Dec 12, 2020)

ian said:


> Stonework Saturday shots from Walla Walla WA. I'll look for more when it warms up a bit later today. IF you call 35 for the high warm.......
> 
> View attachment 1317838
> 
> ...



Man! I gotta do something with those BLUE rims!


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 12, 2020)

ian said:


> Man! I gotta do something with those BLUE rims!



Slap them on a white Schween cruiser frame.


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 19, 2020)

Happy Stonework Day!





They just finished this house in Fountain Valley, on-the-way home.
It looks "Real" to me.


----------



## Hammerhead (Dec 19, 2020)

Good Stonework Saturday to all. Thank you for sharing your AWESOME  Stonework pictures here. Some old business site along New Hampshire rivers are featured this week lol. Stay safe and be well everyone. 
Hammerhead 






The foundation remains of a factory along the Indian river in Canaan NH 






An old saw mill along the Piscataquog river in New Boston NH


----------



## mike j (Dec 19, 2020)

....


----------



## Kickstand3 (Dec 19, 2020)

Happy Stone work Saturday!


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 26, 2020)

A Great Stonework Saturday to all CABErs.



Huntington Beach; above is tide inlet next to SA river mouth; below is HB Pier Plaza.
Same WWII service bike, 1943 LABL still attached, '40 Western Flyer with Heavy Duty wheels.


----------



## Hammerhead (Dec 26, 2020)

Good Stonework Saturday to all. Hope all are well and had a Great Christmas. Thank you for posting your Stonework pictures here. There have been some excellent ones. Stay safe, have fun and enjoy the ride. 
Hammerhead 



Granite ledges along the Northern Rail Trail in Andover NH 



Retaining wall along School St. in Franklin NH


----------



## mike j (Dec 26, 2020)

Couples meditation.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jan 2, 2021)

Happy New Year and Good Stonework Saturday everyone. I hope that all of you had a safe one. Thank you for sharing your AWESOME Stonework pictures here. Some very cool bikes have also been shared also. This week I'm going to feature some of the cow and livestock tunnels that allow passage under some of the Rail Trails. Enjoy the ride and be safe in the new year.
Hammerhead






This one seems a bit on the low side? But I guess that is what almost 200 years of debris will do? The Salem Rail Trail  in Salem NH



Looks like this one along the New Boston Rail Trail, in New Boston NH could still be used.



A smaller one along the Windham to Derry Rail Trail in Windham NH. Looks to be for sheep or other smaller livestock.


----------



## ian (Jan 2, 2021)

Hammerhead said:


> Happy New Year and Good Stonework Saturday everyone. I hope that all of you had a safe one. Thank you for sharing your AWESOME Stonework pictures here. Some very cool bikes have also been shared also. This week I'm going to feature some of the cow and livestock tunnels that allow passage under some of the Rail Trails. Enjoy the ride and be safe in the new year.
> Hammerhead
> View attachment 1330977
> View attachment 1330978
> ...



Maybe the cows were "Shorthorns"?


----------



## mike j (Jan 2, 2021)

Walt Whitman statue at Bear mountain, Harriman state park.


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 2, 2021)

Happy New Year of Stonework Sats.
...rollin' the alley of Balboa peninsula....


----------



## ian (Jan 2, 2021)

Another nice home near the College. It was probably built by a wheat farmer before the vineyards were established.


----------



## Lonestar (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## Kickstand3 (Jan 2, 2021)

....


----------



## ian (Jan 2, 2021)

A couple of stones on my way around town today. It's another beautiful day here in W2, overcast and fair. 50 degrees and counting.  You can see how busy town is right now.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jan 9, 2021)

Good Stonework Saturday to all. I hope that everyone had a great week. And were able to get out for a ride. Thank you for sharing your pictures and participating in this thread. Everyone has posted some amazing photos. This week some of the granite mile markers along The Northern Rail Trail are featured. Some are still missing, some have been returned and some have been replaced with replicas. Be safe, have fun and enjoy the ride. 
Hammerhead


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 9, 2021)

Happy Saturday; for stonework: Jetties of ...
Santa Ana River trail...



Tide inlet Huntington Beach...



Newport Beach Marina, South side. (Wedge jetty)


----------



## Sven (Jan 9, 2021)

Finally some cooperation from the weather. My 64 Varisty Tourist in Leonardtown.


----------



## Wheeler (Jan 9, 2021)

In fond memory of my dearly de-parted








and the departed.


----------



## ian (Jan 9, 2021)

Another bit of local stonework in the 'hood. It hasn't been good weather for riding lately,  but today could be better.


----------



## FICHT 150 (Jan 9, 2021)

My son, climbing on the basalt walls of the Munger trail, near Duluth, MN. His bike is a much modified first year Schwinn Le Tour. Using alloy parts, we got it down to 22 lbs, with a Greenfield kick stand. I’m really glad I wasn’t part of the labor that cut through that rock, to build that railway.

Ted


----------



## SoBayRon (Jan 9, 2021)

Here’s a couple pics from this weeks rides on the 79 Spitfire. The first one is a small “shack“ on the beach in Hermosa and the other from a local ride in the ‘hood. Happy Stonework Saturday!


----------



## ian (Jan 9, 2021)

Got out and about on the '61 Skyrider this morning.  What a day! 45 and mostly blue skies. Quite a few riders around too.
I found a few more examples of local stonework nearby,  and I'm sure there are many more to see.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jan 16, 2021)

Good Stonework Saturday everyone. Hope all are well and had a great week. This week flew by for me. Have not been able to ride much lately. New England weather. So one recent picture and one from this summer. Stay safe and have fun. 
Hammerhead 



Granite steps leading up to the WOW trail in Lakeport NH 



Boulders around Heads pond  in Hooksett NH


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 16, 2021)

Happy Saturday!
A nice home in Newport Beach, recently stoned....


----------



## Sven (Jan 16, 2021)




----------



## Greeced lightning (Jan 16, 2021)

Happy Saturday


----------



## SoBayRon (Jan 16, 2021)

Today we have block and brick from the morning ride in the hood. 84 Schwinn Rustomod. Happy Stonework Saturday.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jan 16, 2021)

Happy Stone Work Saturday!


----------



## Hammerhead (Jan 23, 2021)

Happy Stonework Saturday. I hope everyone had a great week and was able to get out and ride. Thank you for sharing your Stonework pictures and viewing this thread. You have all posted some AWESOME pictures. Stay healthy, have fun and enjoy the ride. 
Hammerhead 




A stone loading dock ramp along the WOW Trail in Laconia NH 



Granite block bridge abutment along the Windham Rail Trail in Windham NH


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 23, 2021)

Happy stonework Saturday!
This looks "natural" to me, but what do i know. 
Another beautiful home built in Newport Beach.
@mike j do you know what this is?
The bike is a Murray built Oriole; Curvey Cruiser.


----------



## ian (Jan 23, 2021)

Out and about on the mostly Flightliner on ride a chilly morning here in Walla Walla. 25 right now, expecting 34 for the high today.
It's a great day for a ride.


----------



## Mountain Trail Andy (Jan 23, 2021)

ian said:


> Out and about on the mostly Flightliner on ride a chilly morning here in Walla Walla. 25 right now, expecting 34 for the high today.
> It's a great day for a ride.
> 
> View attachment 1344328




Love the moss on the stones!!


----------



## stingrayjoe (Jan 23, 2021)

Cool thread!

Natural rock formation behind my garage in NJ.


----------



## ian (Jan 23, 2021)

Around the neighborhood looking for stonework to share. Seems to be quite a few nice examples to discover. Enjoying the '61 Skyrider.


----------



## Greeced lightning (Jan 23, 2021)

Went for a ride around town this morning.


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 23, 2021)




----------



## Hammerhead (Jan 30, 2021)

Good Stonework Saturday to all. I hope that everyone had a good week. Featuring some of the stone walls that are in my area. Thank you all for contributing to and viewing this thread. Some AWESOME pictures have been shared. Stay healthy, have fun and enjoy the ride. 
Hammerhead 



Belmont, NH 



Windham, NH



Franklin, NH


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 30, 2021)

Hammerhead said:


> Good Stonework Saturday to all. I hope that everyone had a good week. Featuring some of the stone walls that are in my area. Thank you all for contributing to and viewing this thread. Some AWESOME pictures have been shared. Stay healthy, have fun and enjoy the ride.
> Hammerhead



YES!!!
This is the Walgreens' Pharmacy in Fountain Valley, Brookhurst & Garfield. (looks Fake stone to me.)
The corner where Red/Green light directs my ride/lights my way.



LOOK at that Schwinn!!!


----------



## stingrayjoe (Jan 30, 2021)

Backyard


----------



## ian (Jan 30, 2021)

I found a nice drystacked stone wall on my ride through downtown and the 'hood.
The mostly Flightliner went with me.
I got home just in time to find out I had a 
slow leak that turned into a flat. First one in a while.


----------



## Hammerhead (Feb 6, 2021)

Good morning and Happy Stonework Saturday to all. I hope that everyone had a great week. Not much riding here snow, snow, then a little more snow lol. I did manage to get out for a few rides though. Thank you for posting your AWESOME Stonework pictures here. I look forward to seeing them every week. One from a ride this week and one from earlier. Be safe and have fun everyone. 
Hammerhead 



A retaining wall at a residential home in Franklin NH  no one that I know.



Granite block wall of the power station dam in Penacook NH


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 6, 2021)

Hammerhead said:


> ...no one that I know.



Happy Saturday! STONEWORK!!!
...riding route as per Love Giftsss...
this house is For Sale...https://www.realtor.com/realestateandhomes-detail/M1635774319















Nice House!
2136 E. Balboa Blvd. Newport Beach, CA 92661
No bikes in the house...
$27,500,000.
"What do you DO for a living?"
Nobody i know....


----------



## mike j (Feb 6, 2021)

Hammerhead said:


> Good morning and Happy Stonework Saturday to all. I hope that everyone had a great week. Not much riding here snow, snow, then a little more snow lol. I did manage to get out for a few rides though. Thank you for posting your AWESOME Stonework pictures here. I look forward to seeing them every week. One from a ride this week and one from earlier. Be safe and have fun everyone.
> Hammerhead
> View attachment 1352609
> A retaining wall at a residential home in Franklin NH  no one that I know.
> ...



Love seeing old drill marks in stone, they tell story.


----------



## mike j (Feb 6, 2021)

This one is a throwback. Several years ago I was privileged to be involved in the restoration of part of Opus 40, sculpture garden made from an old Bluestone quarry near Saugerties, N.Y. It was constructed by Harvey Fite, who was a sculpture professor at Bard College & was damaged by hurricane Irene. Bard College counts some famous people among their alumni & is immortalized in the iconic Steely Dan song, My Old School. Chevy Chase, Larry Hagman & Blyth Danner went there. It was Chevy started the funding for the project. Harvey Fite envisioned it taking 40 years to complete as a backdrop for his sculptures. As he worked on it for 36 years, until his accidental death, it became the sculpture itself. I learned a lot on this project, working under the best dry stone waller in the world, Sean Adcock. Seeing an old New York Bluestone quarry up close & personal, what it took to get good stone out of it & the huge amount of waste stone left over. We were hitting the trash piles for our wall stone. Good time had by all.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Feb 6, 2021)

mike j said:


> This one is a throwback. Several years ago I was privileged to be involved in the restoration of part of Opus 40




Great pic,killer bike and awesome place. It  must have been incredible getting to do anything there. You need  2 days to fully appreciate that place, he actually brought in other sculptures  to complete it. He knew he could not fill that whole space with just his work.


----------



## stingrayjoe (Feb 6, 2021)

Back Yard


----------



## ian (Feb 6, 2021)

I took the new-to-me JC Higgins tank bike for a maiden voyage/ride. She's quiet and fast, so we were able to sneak up on some stonework. I just found out she's a 51 Westfield /Columbia.
It's another great day in the  PNW, and a great day for a ride. I have a few more parts to find, and I'll get the rear rack installed too.


----------



## Mountain Trail Andy (Feb 6, 2021)

ian said:


> I took the new-to-me JC Higgins tank bike for a maiden voyage/ride. She's quiet and fast, so we were able to sneak up on some stonework. I just found out she's a 51 Westfield /Columbia.
> It's another great day in the  PNW, and a great day for a ride. I have a few more parts to find, and I'll get the rear rack installed too.
> 
> View attachment 1352798
> ...




The Higgins looks much better with the brick color tires and without the rear rack.....nice, really really nice!!


----------



## SKPC (Feb 7, 2021)

Mark, not sure if  Fake Stonework is appropriate. Especially at this price!    It is more accurately called a "Veneer", and is made to appear solid and structural.  It is stone alright.    It is also fake.


tripple3 said:


> Happy Saturday! STONEWORK!!!
> ...riding route as per Love Giftsss...
> this house is For Sale...https://www.realtor.com/realestateandhomes-detail/M1635774319
> View attachment 1352614
> ...


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 7, 2021)

Mother Nature’s Sandstone.


----------



## Oilit (Feb 7, 2021)

tripple3 said:


> Happy Saturday! STONEWORK!!!
> ...riding route as per Love Giftsss...
> this house is For Sale...https://www.realtor.com/realestateandhomes-detail/M1635774319
> View attachment 1352614
> ...



Not only can I not afford the house, I couldn't even afford the property taxes. But if you buy it, I'll try to bring something appropriate for the house warming party.


----------



## ian (Feb 7, 2021)

Time to adjust the old Bendix Redband 2 I guess!


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 7, 2021)

ian said:


> Time to adjust the old Bendix Redband 2 I guess!
> 
> View attachment 1353636




Awesome bike rack!! How many bikes does it hold?


----------



## ian (Feb 7, 2021)

GTs58 said:


> Awesome bike rack!! How many bikes does it hold?



Looks like there's still  room for one bike with really fat tires ........


----------



## Hammerhead (Feb 13, 2021)

Good Stonework Saturday. I hope that everyone had a great week. Been tough finding Stonework under the foot plus of snow here. But a recent picture and not so recent picture. Stay safe and have fun everyone. 
Hammerhead 



A retaining wall along the WOW trail in Lakeport NH 



The remnants of an old mill building in Boscawen NH


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 13, 2021)

SKPC said:


> Mark, not sure if Fake Stonework is appropriate. Especially at this price!  It is more accurately called a "Veneer", and is made to appear solid and structural. It is stone alright.  It is also fake.



Hey there Pete, It's Saturday! Stone-work, fake or natural cut, is piled up by "Masons" right?
Happy Saturday.
There's a Sunday thread too for the Sun-rise, Sun-set pics.








						It's Sunday! Show Your Sunrise Or Sunset & Bike Photos On Sunday | General Discussion About Old Bicycles
					

Daily threads are fun to see. Please post on Sunday, if you get a nice picture during the week save it for Sunday post please :)  another reason to look forward to the weekend.... Post up your sunset pics of bikes; Sunrise is OK too.




					thecabe.com
				





cyclingday said:


> View attachment 1353261Mother Nature’s Sandstone.



Love that Western Union single-bar Marty; cool shot!


Oilit said:


> Not only can I not afford the house, I couldn't even afford the property taxes. But if you buy it, I'll try to bring something appropriate for the house warming party.



Not buying any houses/real estate in CA; can't afford.
We live happily in a '80's double-wide, just watching/waiting for Change.


Hammerhead said:


> Good Stonework Saturday. I hope that everyone had a great week. Been tough finding Stonework



Happy Saturday!
Tide inlet HB, low tide



Lava stone planter, Newport Beach



Enjoy....


----------



## mike j (Feb 13, 2021)

Another throw back. This was up in Rosendale, N.Y. which many years ago was the cement capital of the east coast. Before Portland cement it was all lime. This whole area is dotted with old limestone mines. They would find veins, dig in & leave just enough to hold the mountain up above. There is a pretty big one above this dig. The Wallkill valley rail trail runs along here.


----------



## dasberger (Feb 13, 2021)

Stone slab bench I built some years ago....Went to the stone yard to get some samples for a client and saw the slab...  Wasn't looking for a bench but it was too perfect to pass up.   Glad we were in the truck that day! We call it the "Zen Bench"


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## catfish (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## mrg (Feb 13, 2021)

No Fake stone here! all nature made!


----------



## Oilit (Feb 14, 2021)

catfish said:


> View attachment 1357248



It's not Stonehenge, but it's a start!


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 20, 2021)

Happy Saturday!
Chase with Travertine stone, and Lava Rock home in Newport Beach, on the sand; nobody i know.


----------



## Hammerhead (Feb 20, 2021)

Good Stonework Saturday everyone. Another weekend is upon us. Tough to find Stonework with all the snow and sleet here in the northeast. So I will feature some of the granite ledges along The Northern Rail Trail from past rides. Start from the south going to the north. Stay safe, keep warm and have fun.
Hammerhead







A couple from Boscawen NH









Some from Franklin NH






A few in Andover NH



Danbury NH



Canaan NH



Enfield NH


----------



## mike j (Feb 20, 2021)

A lot of snow here in southern N.Y. also. Old stone building, part of an abandoned iron works in northern New Jersey. Taken during warmer days.


----------



## Sven (Feb 27, 2021)

Okay gang, this is the best I could come up with. It's amazing that St Marys Co is so stonework inadequate.
I don't know what it is or why this mini stone wall was erected at Capt Sam's ballfield..  The pipe in front must be where you put Beer cans and bottles as a few were observed.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Feb 27, 2021)

Sven said:


> Okay gang, this is the best I could come up with.




You did great, its more about  the bikes then the stonework. I got nothing today,Beautiful bicycle


----------



## Hammerhead (Feb 27, 2021)

Good Stonework Saturday to everyone. Thank you for posting your AWESOME Stonework pictures here and participating in this thread. I love seeing the Stonework and bikes from all over. I hope that everyone is able to get out there and enjoy a ride. And share your experiences in the many threads here on the CABE. So please post away. Stay safe and have fun.
Hammerhead



A stone wall at residence in Franklin NH. No one that I know.  lol



A granite block bridge abutment, with The Northern Rail Trail above in Franklin NH.


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 27, 2021)

Sven said:


> ...the best I could come up with. It's amazing that St Marys Co is so stonework inadequate.



Happy Saturday!
I have been looking at this classical sculpture, surrounded by Stonework, on the front porch, of a Beach House, in Newport, on the sand, near the Wedge; nobody i know,
maybe Zeus?


----------



## Oilit (Feb 27, 2021)

tripple3 said:


> Happy Saturday!
> I have been looking at this classical sculpture, surrounded by Stonework, on the front porch, of a Beach House, in Newport, on the sand, near the Wedge; nobody i know,
> maybe Zeus?
> View attachment 1364526



I believe that's "Laocoon", copied from the original (in the Vatican). He wasn't having a good day.


----------



## mrg (Feb 27, 2021)

80 white cruiser at the RR depot


----------



## ian (Feb 27, 2021)

The '61 Skyrider and I went to the bakery and got a nice hot loaf of Calamata sourdough bread for an early lunch. The cantilever frame came in handy. Downtown is busy!!


----------



## stingrayjoe (Feb 27, 2021)

Taken along the Delaware River Scenic Highway here in NJ. An old out building next to a farm house preserved by the State Park System.


----------



## ian (Feb 27, 2021)

A few examples of local stonework on my super bitchin' ride today. The Higgins is my new favorite ride, super quiet and smooth.


----------



## Mountain Trail Andy (Feb 27, 2021)

ian said:


> A few examples of local stonework on my super bitchin' ride today. The Higgins is my new favorite ride, super quiet and smooth.
> 
> View attachment 1364765
> 
> ...




That quick release seat post is really " Bitchin' "


----------



## ian (Feb 27, 2021)

Mountain Trail Andy said:


> That quick release seat post is really " Bitchin' "



Chalk that up to @tripple3 ........


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 27, 2021)

I’m not sure, if railroad ballast classifies as stonework, but it is made of stone and it is Saturday, so here you go.


----------



## saladshooter (Feb 27, 2021)

Garden of the Gods Colorado Springs


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 6, 2021)

Good morning and Happy Stonework Saturday to all. I hope all are well and are able to get out for a ride. Thank you for sharing your AWESOME Stonework pictures here and participating in this thread. Still a lot of snow and ice here, so here are a couple of pictures from this fall. Stay safe and have fun
Hammerhead




Remnants of one of the many old mill dams along the Winnipesaukee River.



A boulder retaining wall at the site of an old farm house in Northfield NH


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 6, 2021)

Happy Saturday!
Just another house in Newport Beach; nobody i know.
Nice arrangement by the masons; probably "Fake" stone.




The Bike?
1934 Huffman, AIRFLYTE
Amazing means of transportation; HPV.


----------



## stingrayjoe (Mar 6, 2021)

My back yard.
1902 Pierce


----------



## Sven (Mar 6, 2021)

I'm an outlaw


----------



## mike j (Mar 6, 2021)

tripple3 said:


> Happy Saturday!
> Just another house in Newport Beach; nobody i know.
> Nice arrangement by the masons; probably "Fake" stone.
> View attachment 1368191
> ...



Hey tripple3, that stone may be real, I can't tell for sure. Most of the "fake" stuff is cast in molds, I try to find a noticeably funky one, then look for other similars. Don't see that here. I like that they colored the mortar to match the stone, great look, IMHO.


----------



## mike j (Mar 6, 2021)

Here's a throwback that @37fleetwood helped me with. Still snow on the ground here but they're threatening 60's all next week, so I should be able to come up w/ some new material.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Mar 6, 2021)

..


----------



## Sven (Mar 6, 2021)

This picture was taken about 2 years ago of the the Moll Dyer Rock in Leonardtown,  MD. I did not know the history behind it.



The rock was moved from its location at the old jail to o Tudor Hall in Leonardtown 



It is a memorial to a woman who met her demise who was suspected of being a witch.
In short,  the people felt the crappy weather and bad crop year was the fault of Ms Dyer. Some of the people of Leonardtown  conspired and went to the residence of Ms Dyer and set it on fire. Ms Dyer escaped. But died in the winter conditions and froze to the above supposed rock.




Okay here is the weird thing.  Look at the picture above. Notice anything on the brickway on the left side of the above  picture?

Yes..it appears to be the reflector from my bicycles rear fender










Hmmm.


----------



## dasberger (Mar 6, 2021)

Took the '41 excelsior for a spin today...  local igneous rock...stacked granite rubble with grapevine mortar joints. Retaining wall in front of a neighbors and is at least as old as the bike


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 13, 2021)

Good Stonework Saturday. I hope that all are well and had a great week. Thank you for sharing your AWESOME Stonework pictures here and participating in this thread. Hopefully the snow and mud pass soon. So I can get some fresher pictures. Of somewhere other than just around the neighborhood. One newer and a few older pictures. Stay safe and have fun. 
Hammerhead 



A 1930's stonewall in  Franklin NH 



A foundation wall at the railroad yard in Northfield NH 



A retaining wall and some boulders along the Winnipesaukee River in Franklin NH


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 13, 2021)

Happy Saturday!


mike j said:


> Hey tripple3, that stone may be real, I can't tell for sure. Most of the "fake" stuff is cast in molds, I try to find a noticeably funky one, then look for other similars. Don't see that here. I like that they colored the mortar to match the stone, great look, IMHO.



Mike, thanks for enlightening us here.
Great look for sure; like hearing your H.O.
That house is on the sand, but they want GRASS.:eek:
I went to take a pic of the front, that practically No-Body ever sees;
about a block from the end of Balboa Peninsula.
i did meet the gardeners; he said, "Cool Bike!"




This other house, similar *Stonework *faces the street, same alley garages.


----------



## stingrayjoe (Mar 13, 2021)

1970 Stingray at the Delaware Raritan Canal locks in Raven Rock, NJ


----------



## Kickstand3 (Mar 13, 2021)

Happy Stone work Saturday


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## Sven (Mar 13, 2021)

The best I can on these parts


----------



## SKPC (Mar 13, 2021)

My driveway and original 1860's Silver Ore mill building's foundation footing intact...



Can you spot it below? The original ore milling building was already torn down by the time the "new" 1890's home was built in its' place. My 1882 National Historic Registry "Landmark" home is also in the picture. Large building was a dance hall...


----------



## mike j (Mar 13, 2021)

Just one more throwback, 1896 Columbia at The Carriage House, Tuxedo Park, N.Y.


----------



## dasberger (Mar 13, 2021)

I've lived within two blocks of "Wilson Triangle" my whole life and never stopped to look at this monument.  Local quarried granite... igneous.  Monument to Woodrow Wilson whose second term ended 100 years ago this month.  Monument/park was constructed 15 years prior to my my house 100 yrds away


----------



## mrg (Mar 13, 2021)

55 Spitfire along Santiago creek, always wondered about the stairs to nowhere, there are a few on both sides, probably were mansions lining the creek at one time?


----------



## catfish (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 20, 2021)

Good Stonework Saturday and Happy Spring to everyone. Thank you for posting your Stonework pictures here. There have been some AWESOME ones. Still some snow and mud here, so not too much green. These are some older pics to welcome in spring. Stay safe and have fun.
Hammered




Daffodils in Tilton NH



Greenery around the old grist mill in Franklin NH


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 20, 2021)

Hammerhead said:


> Good Stonework Saturday and Happy Spring to everyone.



Happy-Spring Stonework Saturday!
Looking for Stonework, or Rock-Piles, Sunday, 03/14/2021,
Riding 1936 Clipper...




this is the tide inlet for south Huntington Beach.
The same "flood control" canal that i played in, over the back-yard wall, fishing and hunting crabs, as a youngster.




Another house on the sand in Newport Beach; nobody i know.
Clipper looking awesome.


----------



## Sven (Mar 20, 2021)

Good StoneWork Saturday all. Hope everyone had a great week and will have a greater weekend.


----------



## dasberger (Mar 20, 2021)

Dry stack fieldstone wall...  Igneous.  As the name suggests fieldstone has been collected for centuries by farmers working their fields...  Stones were generally deposited by glacial retreat or small boulders falling/washing down mountain slopes.


----------



## stingrayjoe (Mar 20, 2021)

I picked up this bike here in NJ for another CABE member.
On the way home I stopped at this old barn at the base of Bell Mountain in Hopewell, NJ directly across the Delaware River from Bowman’s Tower. This is in the foot hills of the Sourland Mountains.


----------



## ian (Mar 20, 2021)

Here's a couple of examples of the stonework near me here in Walla Walla. This area is known for wheat and wine, and a lot of money has been made with them. It's a beauty of a day here, clear and cool,a perfect PNW weekend.


----------



## Scott1963 (Mar 21, 2021)

From a masked, socially distanced ride; Red Devil, Monark; Black and Tan, BFG- Schwinn; and a future antique, Acme Spot.  Today is Sunday! Sorry.


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 27, 2021)

Happy Saturday!  STONEWORK...
Another home in Newport Beach, Balboa peninsula, Beach-Front;
nobody i know.:eek:


----------



## Sven (Mar 27, 2021)

Good Stonework Saturday to you all.


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 27, 2021)

Good Stonework Saturday everyone. I hope all had a great week. Thank you for sharing your Stonework pictures here and participating in this thread. Some AWESOME pictures by all. The snow is melting here so should be able to get out on some trails soon. A fresh pic from my ride this week, and an older pic. Enjoy, stay safe and have fun. 
Hammerhead 



A stonewall at a residence in Lakeport NH



Granite ledges along the Windham Rail Trail in Windham NH


----------



## mike j (Mar 27, 2021)

From last Saturday's ride out back. Photo of the building "back in the day", center left. Everything else, other than the tracks are long gone. N.Y.S. thruway runs thru it now.


----------



## Coalfield (Mar 27, 2021)

Since it is a Saturday in Spring - how about some bright green!


----------



## BOB LOBLAW (Mar 27, 2021)

That needs some choklit chip decals.


----------



## SoBayRon (Mar 27, 2021)

I’ve been a bit injured for the past couple months, so it is good to be able to post from a couple of short rides around the hood this week. Certainly not the greatest stonework examples on this thread, but at least I got out there as the actual riding part is my favorite aspect of this hobby we all love!


----------



## Miq (Mar 27, 2021)




----------



## ian (Mar 27, 2021)

SoBayRon said:


> I’ve been a bit injured for the past couple months, so it is good to be able to post from a couple of short rides around the hood this week. Certainly not the greatest stonework examples on this thread, but at least I got out there as the actual riding part is my favorite aspect of this hobby we all love!
> 
> View attachment 1380496
> 
> View attachment 1380497



Glad you're back in the saddle again.


----------



## SKPC (Mar 27, 2021)

Wanted to share this photo from today in the Wasatch backcountry with Big stonework in the background. Dave below livin large. He's got my back.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Mar 27, 2021)

1912 Racycle model 174:


----------



## dasberger (Mar 27, 2021)

'41 excelsior and stacked crab orchard wall.  It is sourced from the Cumberland Plateau in Tennessee.  Crab orchard is both a Sandstone (sedimentary) and a Quartzite (metamorphic) rock.  The quartzite (whiter stones) veins are formed by heat and pressure that forces the grains in the sandstone to fuse.  The colors in the sand stone are formed by iron, titaneaum and magnesium....


----------



## dasberger (Mar 27, 2021)

SKPC said:


> Wanted to share this photo in the Wasatch backcountry with Big stonework in the background today. Dave below livin large. He's got my back.
> View attachment 1380754
> View attachment 1380776
> View attachment 1380775



Wasssaattchh!  Those views never get old.  Looks like a beautiful day for a tour...  Man I miss the Cottonwoods... Stupid virus.  Should be packing for our annual family trip to Solitude right now.  Oh well,  at least we're healthy.


----------



## SKPC (Mar 28, 2021)

^ Yes, @dasberger, I pinch myself on perfect days above the fray..  Very lucky to live here.  Solitude in the background.


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Mar 28, 2021)

(1937/ CWC).Sencillita.!!! STING LIKE A BEE. RIDES LIKE A CADILLAC...
 

Love it, Love this bike.!!!

Bye the way Thanks to @,
 Mr. STRADALITE FOR RECOVER.

 THE SEAT. FOR THIS ONE GREAT, GREAT, JOB.!!  SIR....THANKS..   


Enjoy your bikes either boys or girls bikes, and have a bless.!!!!!! day with family.!! and friends.!!


----------



## Sven (Apr 3, 2021)

The foundation walls of Fort Washington.


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 3, 2021)

Happy Saturday!




Dig it best when there aren't motor vehicles parked out front....


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 3, 2021)

Good Stonework Saturday everyone. I hope all are well and had a great week. Thank you all for posting your Stonework pictures here and participating in this thread. AWESOME PICTURES EVERYONE! Finally getting some nice weather here in the Northeast. Stay safe and have fun. 
Hammerhead



A bridge abutment around the Hydro dam in Lakeport NH 



Remnants of a granite  block bridge in Andover NH 



A stonewall around an old farm pasture in Northfield NH


----------



## SKPC (Apr 3, 2021)




----------



## SoBayRon (Apr 3, 2021)

Not too many natural stone structures here in the pavement jungle, but plenty of block walls! Took the Dyno Glide out today. Happy Stonework Saturday.


----------



## dasberger (Apr 3, 2021)

Fairly recent bridge with an arch that would be a little more impressive if it wasn't built on a precast form....  No keystone??  Either way nice details on the sides and a boat load of local quarried granite... igneous.  Oh yeah, and the '38 Schwinn.


----------



## SKPC (Apr 3, 2021)




----------



## Kickstand3 (Apr 3, 2021)

Early this morning ride with my girl


----------



## ian (Apr 3, 2021)

Looking for stonework but only found rocks. Hope they count! It was another great day in the PNW. 60s and overcast, maybe similar to somewhere on the Left Coast? Even found some Oregon grape blooming along the trail.


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 3, 2021)

Low-tide at S. Huntington Beach tide inlet.


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 10, 2021)

Happy Saturday!
"_*Stone  Worked*_" by Yosemite Falls.
Pic by Marty @cyclingday May 21st, 2016.
1942 Elgin Tiki Cruiser 




Tendency towards distracted, 
didn't see any fresh "Stonework" on O.C. Beach Loop this week, yet.


----------



## SoBayRon (Apr 10, 2021)

Found a stone built BBQ at the park for the pic. Happy Stonework Saturday!


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 10, 2021)

Good Stonework Saturday. Hope all are well. Wow this week went by fast. AMAZING pictures posted by all. Thank you for sharing your finds and participating in this thread. Back to trails for me. Still some wet spots and mud here and there. Stay safe and have fun. 
Hammerhead 






Above and below the remnants of a granite block bridge abutment in Andover NH 



A stonewall at a residence in Lakeport NH. No one that I know.


----------



## Sven (Apr 10, 2021)

Good Stonework Saturday Morning to you all. Maryland Military Order of the Purple Heart memorial.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Apr 10, 2021)

Getting nice again, 1969 Typhoon


----------



## mike j (Apr 10, 2021)

....Yes it is, getting the ole Hoag out.


----------



## Oilit (Apr 10, 2021)

I passed this on the way to look at a bike today, so naturally I had to get some pictures on the way back. Indian Creek Covered Bridge, a few miles north-east of Peterstown, WV on 219, and the bike is a 1969 Deluxe Typhoon.


----------



## SoBayRon (Apr 10, 2021)

mike j said:


> ....Yes it is, getting the ole Hoag out.
> 
> View attachment 1389051



Beautiful bike, @mike j. Can you tell me the year and just a little about it?


----------



## mike j (Apr 11, 2021)

SoBayRon said:


> Beautiful bike, @mike j. Can you tell me the year and just a little about it?



It's a mutt, got the bare frame & fork from Sam Fitzsimmons at Trexlertown a few years ago, he had no idea what it was. Nobody's been able to say for sure, though it may be a teens Excelsior. Racycle?chainring, 3spd Sturmey w/ coaster brake, 350watt front hub motor w/ disc brake. Continental 2.00x28s on grooved, faux wood grained, metal clads.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Apr 17, 2021)

Well yesterdays snow is gone hope it was the last hurrah, have a great Saturday and pedal hard it will keep you young.


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 17, 2021)

Happy Saturday!
Huntington Beach tide-inlet (Granite Jettys) dammed by sand-blowing windy days.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Apr 17, 2021)

tripple3 said:


> Happy Saturday!
> Huntington Beach tide-inlet (Granite Jettys) dammed by sand-blowing windy days.
> View attachment 1392581




Happy Saturday Tripp!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Apr 17, 2021)

Hammerhead said:


> Good Stonework Saturday. Hope all are well. Wow this week went by fast. AMAZING pictures posted by all. Thank you for sharing your finds and participating in this thread. Back to trails for me. Still some wet spots and mud here and there. Stay safe and have fun.
> Hammerhead
> View attachment 1388767
> View attachment 1388768
> ...




Hammerhead still snow on the ground for you?


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 17, 2021)

Good Stonework Saturday. Hope all are well and have been able to get out and ride. Thank you all for sharing your AWESOME Stonework pictures and participating in this thread. It great to see all the different areas that you have shared.  Stay safe and have fun. 
Hammerhead









Granite ledges on the Whaleback trail at Franklin Falls Dam


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 17, 2021)

@coasterbrakejunkie1969  No snow stuck to the ground here. Was mostly rain with some snow mixed in.



Sticking with the Stonework theme lol. The dam area in Lakeport NH


----------



## Sven (Apr 17, 2021)

Good Stonework Saturday to you all. Jetty at St. George's Island


----------



## JAF/CO (Apr 17, 2021)

This stone is a big one


----------



## mrg (Apr 17, 2021)

50’s Columbia on the stone/cement riverbed access, probably dry till end of the year!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Apr 17, 2021)

Got a quick ride in on Charlie’s 1910  Dursley Pedersen.


----------



## ian (Apr 17, 2021)

Out and about on the '51 Higgins today. It's been a while since I got to get out and go. Stones around the Whitman campus, with a nice flowing stream too. Tomorrow should be nicer too, with 80 and sun.
Another great day in W2.


----------



## SKPC (Apr 17, 2021)

Here are some from today.


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 24, 2021)

Good Stonework Saturday everyone. Hope all are well and we're able to get out and ride this week. Thank you for participating in this thread. Everyone has shared some AMAZING pictures. Stay safe and have fun. Hammerhead 



An old pasture wall in Belmont NH



The dam at Franklin Falls showing the drill marks for blasting. Franklin NH


----------



## Kickstand3 (Apr 24, 2021)

Good morning Stoners


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 24, 2021)

Happy Saturday!
Yes, "able to get out and ride this week"
Amazing Stonework home noticed riding in Newport Beach, again, 
Nobody i Know.







Pretty impressed, got a little closer.
On the sand, One-Way street, no board walk,
just sand and Pacific Ocean front yard.


----------



## dasberger (Apr 24, 2021)

Well...  after an extremely dry spell the monsoon rains are back.  100% chance of rain with totals exceeding 2".  Looks like I'm homebound today.   Here is a shot from one of my recent rides.  Mother natures handiwork and the '41 Excelsior... 

"Rakshasa"  by JD Roth keeping a watchful 3rd eye...  Art on the Beltline









						Rakshasa
					






					art.beltline.org


----------



## dasberger (Apr 24, 2021)

Wait.. what's that?  A break in the rain?  The sun?  Yeah boyeee! 

 Don't mean to double post  but I was able to duck out for a nice long ride...

The '38 and local quarried square cut granite... The rotunda is almost 100 years older than the bridge in the back ground... same granite different hand and noticeable age. 

Lake Clara Meer, Piedmont Park...  Nice spot in the world...  Fish, turtles, ducks, geese and blue heron call this little spot home





Not my pic...


----------



## SoBayRon (Apr 24, 2021)

Stonework and unfortunately someone’s “artwork”.


----------



## mike j (Apr 24, 2021)

Ran into some nice stonework on this afternoons shakedown cruise. Skylands in Ringwood State park, northern New Jersey has some really great stonework. The guided age estate consists of a few diversified and unique buildings. Of my favorites is the old carriage house made of local glacial quartzite. The park also was able to secure salvage stone architectural elements including a pair of these eagles that were once on the roof of the old Pennsylvania station in N.Y.C.


----------



## mike j (May 1, 2021)

On a roll.


----------



## Sven (May 1, 2021)

Good Stonework Saturday Gang. Hope all are doing well.


----------



## Ernbar (May 1, 2021)




----------



## Hammerhead (May 1, 2021)

Good Stonework Saturday to all. I hope all are well and have been able to get out and ride. Thank you all for participating in this thread. I really enjoy seeing the Stonework from all over. So keep posting your AWESOME pictures. Typical Crazy New England weather here 60's one day snow the next lol. Have been out riding though. Stay healthy,  have fun and enjoy the ride. 
Hammerhead 



A stonewall and steps at the outdoor reading area, Ross reading room (part of the Laconia library) in Lakeport NH



From the top of the remains of a mill dam along the Winnipesaukee River in Franklin NH



Same mill dam from river level. Franklin NH. Some big changes coming to this area soon. They are putting in a White water rafting/kayak park and recreational area. Hope they keep some things as they are. I'll try to sneak over for some pics.


----------



## tripple3 (May 1, 2021)

Happy Saturday!
Stonework Jetties in Newport Beach,
from 1934-1936












Rock On!


----------



## Oilit (May 1, 2021)

Beautiful weather here lately! Hope everybody has a great weekend!


----------



## ian (May 1, 2021)

JC and I on a stonework search just now.
Success!! There's no shortage of this work here in SE Washington.


----------



## mrg (May 1, 2021)

41 DX along Santiago Creek


----------



## Hammerhead (May 8, 2021)

Good Stonework Saturday. Hope all are well. The weekend is here. Thank you all for sharing your AMAZING Stonework pictures here and participating in this thread. Be safe, get out for a ride and have fun. 
Hammerhead 



A small stonewall at the golf course in Franklin NH 




Granite block bridge abutment in Laconia NH


----------



## Sven (May 8, 2021)

Good Saturday morning! Hope all are doing well


----------



## tripple3 (May 8, 2021)

Happy Saturday!
Stone-worked polished granite bits-N-pieces;
Fountain Valley, CA
nobody i know.


----------



## SoBayRon (May 8, 2021)

Happy Stonework Saturday. Riverstone parkway in the hood.


----------



## Hammerhead (May 15, 2021)

Good morning and Happy Stonework Saturday to everyone. I hope all are well. Thank you for sharing your AWESOME Stonework pictures in this thread. Have a great weekend and get out for a ride if you are able. Stay safe and have fun. Hammerhead 



Granite block bridge abutment Trestle view park in Franklin NH 



A stonewall by the Winnipesaukee River in Franklin NH 



Ledges along The Northern Rail Trail in Andover NH


----------



## tripple3 (May 15, 2021)

Happy Saturday!
Stonework this week is same tide in-let S. HB, 5/10, 5/12, and 
another house on Newport peninsula, nobody i know.
Dig those stacked granite ledges of NH @Hammerhead 












Less "Privileged" to live on "this Side" of the main street in Newport....:eek:


----------



## Kickstand3 (May 15, 2021)

Happy Stone Work Saturday


----------



## ian (May 15, 2021)

Happy Stonework Saturday from SE Washington. Just another shot or three of a '35 Colson in the 'hood. It's gonna be a great day here in the PNW. Get out!!


----------



## Sven (May 22, 2021)

Good Stonework Saturday. My '64 Varsity 
next to the Leonardtown jail.  I guess you could say "Jailhouse Rock" ..yeah I know too early for corny jokes. Ride Safe


----------



## Hammerhead (May 22, 2021)

Good Stonework Saturday to everyone. Hope all are well and are able to get out and enjoy some riding. Thank you for sharing your AMAZING Stonework in this thread. Stay healthy, have fun and enjoy the ride. 
Hammerhead 






A stonewall at a residence in Franklin NH.


----------



## tripple3 (May 22, 2021)

Happy Saturday!
Slate stone tiles, Fountain Valley, "A Nice Place to Live"; not mine.




I LOVE this Western Flyer!
Too many reasons to list....


----------



## crazyhawk (May 22, 2021)

Another beautiful Andrew Carnegie library in Clyde, Ohio.


----------



## mike j (May 22, 2021)

Went for a ride out back today. I ride along old mining trails that have been taken over by ATV's. Out a few miles then back along the hi way when safe , then cruise thru the village & take a shortcut thru the cemetery. This stone always intrigues me, would love to know the back story on this one.


----------



## Oilit (May 23, 2021)

Going by the dates he was 26 years younger than his first wife. You're right, there's a story there or at least there was.


----------



## Sven (May 29, 2021)

Good Stonework Saturday gang. Hope everyone has a safe Memorial Day weekend.


----------



## tripple3 (May 29, 2021)

tripple3 said:


> Slate stone tiles, Fountain Valley, "A Nice Place to Live"; not mine.



Oops, Slate stone tiles are Sunset Beach home, not FV.
Happy Saturday! 3-Day weekend.



This house is on 2 lots, on the beach, just north of Newport Pier.








The Wedge, Newport Beach.


----------



## Hammerhead (May 29, 2021)

Good Stonework Saturday to everyone. Thank you for sharing your AWESOME Stonework pictures here. I hope everyone has great Memorial Day Weekend. A special Thank you to the soldiers who sacrificed all for us. And those that still serve. Stay safe all.
Hammerhead



Soldiers Monument in Tilton NH



Island Park  in Tilton NH


----------



## Kickstand3 (May 29, 2021)

Happy Stonework Saturday, every one enjoy


----------



## SKPC (May 29, 2021)

tripple3 said:


> Oops, Slate stone tiles are Sunset Beach home, not FV.
> Happy Saturday! 3-Day weekend.
> View attachment 1420108
> This house is on 2 lots, on the beach, just north of Newport Pier



_FAKE STONEWORK AGAIN MARK! _  So butt ugly. Cheap veneer buddy!   NO MAS!  Please, please, no more fake stonework. It's what is _inside_ and under it that counts.  Chipboard and plastic is what I am looking at here.  What you say?


----------



## ian (May 29, 2021)

SKPC said:


> _FAKE STONEWORK AGAIN MARK! _  So butt ugly. Cheap veneer buddy!   NO MAS!  Please, please, no more fake stonework. It's what is _inside_ and under it that counts.  Chipboard and plastic is what I am looking at here.  What you say?



It's actually not cheap, just fake. Have a great time in the saddle today


----------



## tripple3 (May 29, 2021)

SKPC said:


> Chipboard and plastic is what I am looking at here. What you say?



It's not important what i think or say,
but pretty sure it is actual stone, hand cut each piece, laid by masons.
@mike j 




live where we live, see what we see.


----------



## OSCAR...N... (May 29, 2021)

Nice Train. Bridge(Stone & Bricks)

There Since (1900/..  )




Hey Stay Safe with Family.!! & Friends.!!

Be.!!!...Happy.!!!


----------



## SKPC (May 29, 2021)

Plenty of  stonework around here...Rubble/stone & mortar retaining wall-1800's with busted off timber inserts. Still standing @ the perfect 3-degree angle setback.




Dry-stacked 1850's mining era remnant. Like bicycles, they don't make em like they used to...






Modern dry rubble wall with good tiltback.



Restored mining era wall using original stones.



Recently built retaining wall.


Early 1900's.




Machine built.



Fake and real together



1850's ore bucket tower foundation corners.


----------



## ian (May 29, 2021)

SKPC said:


> Plenty of real deal stonework around here...
> View attachment 1420697
> View attachment 1420698
> View attachment 1420699
> ...



Love those dry-laid walls.


----------



## mike j (May 29, 2021)

A belated Happy Stone work Saturday to everyone. I would first like to thank Hammerhead for starting this great thread. I see a lot of interesting stonework & bikes. The older I get the less critical, of stonework at least, I get. If people observe a few basic rules & try their best, there should be a pleasing outcome. The border between cultured stone & real stone is becoming more blurred. Especially in areas w/out any local stone, what are they supposed to get. This is the north side of our house, 1" stone veneer, used all the scraps, thin cut bricks & colored mortar for the "Tuscany" look. 1949 Rollfast that my wife now wants.


----------



## Sven (Jun 5, 2021)

Greetings to all on this fine StoneWork Saturday. The fun is the hunt for stonework in St Marys .I guess we are a sand , clay and brick county. It's all good. Be Safe.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jun 5, 2021)

Good Stonework Saturday to everyone. Hope all are well and have been able to get out and ride. Thank you for sharing your AMAZING Stonework pictures in this thread. Enjoy the weekend, stay safe and have fun.
 Hammerhead 






"Orange summit rock cut" Orange NH 



Ledge shore of Tewksbury pond in Grafton NH


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 5, 2021)

Hammerhead said:


> Good Stonework Saturday to everyone.



Happy Saturday!
Same tide inlet S. Huntington Beach;
1954 Wasp, by Schwinn.😄




and some other bike, Not Mine.😂


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jun 5, 2021)

tripple3 said:


> Happy Saturday!
> Same tide inlet S. Huntington Beach;
> 1954 Wasp, by Schwinn.😄
> View attachment 1424370
> ...



Really that drop bar multi speed is not yours ? Hard to believe.


----------



## SoBayRon (Jun 5, 2021)

Found some small stones about to be “worked” on a ride this week. Have some fun this weekend!


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 5, 2021)

SoBayRon said:


> stones about to be “worked” on a ride this week.



...reminded me of this house in Sunset Beach;
Granite slab entry,








and stones even a child could "work".😁


----------



## Sven (Jun 12, 2021)

Feliz Sábado canteria!
Glad Stenerbete Lördag!
Schönen Mauerwerk Samstag!
Fine Metselwerk Zaterdag!
Bon Samddi di Pierre!
Doesn't matter how you say it...
Happy Stonework Saturday!




*Disclaimer- with the exception of  English and partial Swedish  message. the translations above were taken from an app on my phone. So if isn't correct or it is offensive,  sorry.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jun 12, 2021)

Good Stonework Saturday to all. I hope everyone has an awesome weekend and are able to get out and ride. Thank you for sharing your AMAZING Stonework pictures here in this thread. Stay safe and have fun.
 Hammerhead 




Granite block bridge abutment in Tilton NH 



Ledges along the Northern Rail Trail in Wilmot NH


----------



## SoBayRon (Jun 12, 2021)

‘79 Spitfire in front of an older cut stone fireplace on a ride this week. Have a great weekend, all!


----------



## ian (Jun 12, 2021)

'61 Skyrider checking out some local stonework.


----------



## mike j (Jun 12, 2021)

Dusted off the old Red Wing today.


----------



## dnc1 (Jun 13, 2021)

Although it's now Sunday here,these pictures were taken on Saturday  12th. June.
St. Mary's church,  Ewelme, 1432.
Ashlar limestone and knapped flint in a chequerboard pattern.....


----------



## Hammerhead (Jun 19, 2021)

Good Stonework Saturday everyone. Thank you all for sharing your AMAZING Stonework pictures here and participating in this thread. I hope you all have a great weekend and are able to get out and enjoy. Stay safe and have fun. 
Hammerhead 



Granite block bridge abutment in Enfield NH 



Creepy Harry Potter tree by a stonewall in Tilton NH


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jun 19, 2021)

Happy Stone Work Saturday. Every one enjoy ,mornings are the best part of the day 72 here , but will get in the 90s by lunch time


----------



## Sven (Jun 19, 2021)

Happy Stonework  Saturday ! Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## mike j (Jun 19, 2021)

38 Colson sitting on a 1.2 Billion year old piece on north fork Appalachian granite ledge. Worked by nature.


----------



## rustystone2112 (Jun 19, 2021)

No bicycle but I did finish replacing this 50’ garden wall at a neighbors house


----------



## Just Jeff (Jun 19, 2021)




----------



## SoBayRon (Jun 20, 2021)

OK, I know it’s Sunday and I’m asking for a break here from the “don’t post on the wrong day for the thread” police. My granddaughter and I did this little walkway yesterday behind my bike shed on Stonework Saturday. By the time we were all finished with everything else we did in the yard, I was too pooped to post!!


----------



## Hammerhead (Jun 26, 2021)

Good Stonework Saturday to all. Hope everyone had a great week and were able to get out for some adventure. Thank you for your participation and sharing your AMAZING Stonework pictures here. Great to see what others find around their area. Stay safe and have fun.
 Hammerhead









Ledge rock cut in Enfield NH.  Completed in 1893 and signed by some of the workers. A popular destination for rock climbers to hone their ice climbing skills in the colder months, in a relatively safe area. Roughly a 30 to 50 foot climbing area through most of the cut.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jun 26, 2021)

Happy Stone Work Saturday. Every one enjoy


----------



## Sven (Jun 26, 2021)




----------



## mike j (Jun 26, 2021)

Cruised by this old carriage house that I always liked. It's mostly a local quartzite. pretty unique stuff.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 3, 2021)

Good Stonework Saturday to everyone. Hope all are well and had a great week. Thank you for sharing your AMAZING Stonework pictures here and participating in this thread. Have a safe and Happy 4th of July. Try to get out for a ride if able. Enjoy Hammerhead 






Granite block bridge abutments of Wright's covered bridge in Newport NH


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jul 3, 2021)

Hammerhead said:


> Good Stonework Saturday to everyone. Hope all are well and had a great week. Thank you for sharing your AMAZING Stonework pictures here and participating in this thread. Have a safe and Happy 4th of July. Try to get out for a ride if able. Enjoy Hammerhead
> View attachment 1440087
> View attachment 1440088
> Granite block bridge abutments of Wright's covered bridge in Newport NH



Be carful up there big !


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jul 3, 2021)

Happy 4th


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jul 3, 2021)

Happy Stone Work Saturday. Get up and Enjoy, best part of the day, for ever blessed


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 3, 2021)

Happy Saturday!
Happy 3rd Day O' July!
Granite Jetty and Sunshine on the Pacific;
Elgin Oriole, "Curvey Cruiser"
by Murray & me.🥰


----------



## SoBayRon (Jul 3, 2021)

Breakwall in Redondo Beach, Ca. Have a great 4th!


----------



## dasberger (Jul 3, 2021)

'38 Liberty and local quarried granite...


----------



## ozzie (Jul 3, 2021)

dasberger said:


> '38 Liberty and local quarried granite...
> 
> View attachment 1440539
> 
> View attachment 1440540



That’s a really sweet ride.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jul 10, 2021)

Happy Stone Work Saturday


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 10, 2021)

Good Stonework Saturday everyone. Hope all are well and had a great week. Thank you for sharing your AWESOME Stonework pictures here. I enjoy seeing what Stonework everyone has in their area. Get out and ride if able. Stay safe and have fun. 
Hammerhead 






Eight Arch bridge. Upper Charles Rail Trail in Holliston MA


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 10, 2021)

Happy 'Nuther-Day;
SATURDAY!!!


----------



## ian (Jul 10, 2021)

tripple3 said:


> Happy 'Nuther-Day;
> SATURDAY!!!
> View attachment 1444063



Mornin' Tripp!


----------



## ozzie (Jul 16, 2021)

....................it's Saturday morning downunder!


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 17, 2021)

Good Stonework Saturday everyone. Hope all are well and had a great week. Awesome pictures everyone, thank you for sharing them. Stay safe and have fun. 
Hammerhead 






A 19th century mill site along the Mascoma River in Lebanon NH


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jul 17, 2021)

Happy Stone Work Saturday


----------



## SoBayRon (Jul 17, 2021)

Happy Stonework Saturday, all. Have a great weekend!


----------



## Ernbar (Jul 17, 2021)




----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 24, 2021)

Good Stonework Saturday to everyone. I hope all are well and have been able to get out for an enjoyable ride. Thank you for participating in this thread and sharing your AMAZING Stonework pictures, and Awesome bikes. I love seeing the scenery from all  over. Stay safe and have fun. 
Hammerhead 



A granite boulder retaining wall in Lakeport NH 



Granite ledges along the Northern Rail Trail in Boscawen NH


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 24, 2021)

Happy Saturday!




Old Huffman atop Huntington Beach tide-inlet.🥰


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jul 24, 2021)

Good morning stoners , no bike this morning but here’s a little Stone Work


----------



## The classic roll (Jul 24, 2021)

Enjoy your weekend everyone.














.


----------



## SoBayRon (Jul 24, 2021)

Happy Stonework Saturday! A few pics from this weeks rides through the area. Hope mosaic counts as stonework.


----------



## ian (Jul 24, 2021)

'51JC Higgins at low tide Astoria Oregon, enjoying the nice marine layer for the start of the weekend.


----------



## SKPC (Jul 24, 2021)




----------



## ian (Jul 24, 2021)

I found a leftover stone from the jetty here on the Columbia River. This is outside the Maritime Museum along the Riverwalk.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 31, 2021)

The weekend is here. Good Stonework Saturday everyone. I hope you had a great week and were able to get out for some adventures. Thank you for sharing your AWESOME Stonework pictures here and participating in this thread. It's great to see what others find around their area. Post those pictures please.  Stay safe and have fun. 
Hammerhead 



Boulder bridge abutment of the Chandler Station covered bridge. Newport NH 



Granite ledges along the Upper Charles Rail Trail in Milford MA


----------



## ozzie (Jul 31, 2021)

Here’s a few from Melbourne, downunder. Enjoy your weekend and stay safe. Ride on.


----------



## ozzie (Jul 31, 2021)

Hammerhead said:


> The weekend is here. Good Stonework Saturday everyone. I hope you had a great week and were able to get out for some adventures. Thank you for sharing your AWESOME Stonework pictures here and participating in this thread. It's great to see what others find around their area. Post those pictures please.  Stay safe and have fun.
> Hammerhead
> View attachment 1455128
> Boulder bridge abutment of the Chandler Station covered bridge. Newport NH
> ...



Great tires those kenda Kiniptions. Factory fitted tires as on my Kos reissue above.


----------



## Sven (Jul 31, 2021)

Good SWS morning to you all.  Hope everyone and families are well.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jul 31, 2021)

Happy Stone Work Saturday


----------



## SoBayRon (Jul 31, 2021)

Retaining wall at the old ballfield, Hermosa Beach. Have a great weekend!


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 31, 2021)

Happy STONEwork Saturday!
Santa Ana river trail, action shot, taken today, 6:06 AM



granite lined, rock stackers pile 'em up, wouldn't wanna fall here.😀


----------



## SKPC (Jul 31, 2021)




----------



## dnc1 (Jul 31, 2021)

Taken on our ride on Thursday evening.
Next to the River Thames at Shillingford, Oxfordshire, England.
My friend Francis' 1930s 'New Hudson' (singlespeed,  fixed gear) next to a very fine house, "Swan Cottage".
The markings on the plaque show the height reached by the water in various flood events over the centuries.
The highest indicated occurred in 1809......







In this shot you can appreciate the flood height, compared to the current river level.
The water is approximately 4 feet below the edge of the riverbank in the photo.....




...the plaque in the second photo is just visible in the top left of the photo above,  a sobering thought!


----------



## Oilit (Jul 31, 2021)

ozzie said:


> Here’s a few from Melbourne, downunder. Enjoy your weekend and stay safe. Ride on.
> View attachment 1455140
> 
> View attachment 1455141
> ...



Some pretty impressive ironwork in that canopy!


----------



## ozzie (Jul 31, 2021)

Oilit said:


> Some pretty impressive ironwork in that canopy!



We still have lots of it around the city as it wasn’t recycled to build stuff during ww2.


----------



## ozzie (Jul 31, 2021)

Sunday morning over here.

Out for a quick ride on the roadmaster/schwinn custom i built last year. The bluestone house was my grandfathers and was built in 1860.

Thanks to @Krakatoa I have a real Roadmaster on the way.


----------



## Sven (Aug 7, 2021)

Good Stonework Saturday to you all. This monument honors those who fished the ( Chesapeake) bay and built their boats. 





Have  great weekend.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Aug 7, 2021)

Happy Stone Work Saturday Cabers


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 7, 2021)

Good Stonework Saturday everyone. Awesome pictures posted by all. Thank you for sharing them here. I enjoy seeing what scenery you find and the bikes in it. Have a great weekend, try to get out for ride. Stay safe and have fun.
Hammerhead


Bridge abutment in Grafton NH



Granite ledges along the Northern Rail Trail in Grafton NH


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 14, 2021)

Good Stonework Saturday. I hope everyone has had a great week. Awesome pictures posted by all, thank you for sharing them here. Get out for a ride if possible. And have a spectacular weekend. Stay safe and have fun. Hammerhead 



Granite block bridge abutment in Newport NH 



Granite ledges on the Concord to Lake Sunapee Rail Trail in Concord NH


----------



## Kickstand3 (Aug 14, 2021)

Happy Stone Work Saturday everyone enjoy


----------



## Sven (Aug 14, 2021)

Happy StoneWork Saturday  to you all


----------



## mrg (Aug 14, 2021)

Frosty 80 at one of the many weird stairs into Santiago Creek


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2021)

98 Trek Cruiser Classic














Row of Bluestone terraces built 1854.


----------



## ian (Aug 14, 2021)

It's hard to find stonework here because everything is covered in moss. At least it's cool outside. 😎


----------



## Sven (Aug 21, 2021)

Good StoneWork Saturday brothers and sister's of the CABE.  I hope those who reside in the southern New England are batten down for Henri.


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 21, 2021)

Good Stonework Saturday all. I hope everyone is doing well. Thank you for posting your AMAZING Stonework pictures here and participating in this thread. Have an excellent weekend, get out and go for a ride if able. Stay safe and have fun. Hammerhead 



Ledges along the Northern Rail Trail in Orange NH 



Granite block bridge abutment of the Trestle in downtown Franklin NH


----------



## mike j (Aug 21, 2021)

Got this one at the last Copake swap, seems like a million years ago. A lot of work, but I think, worth it.


----------



## Guinness (Aug 21, 2021)

Definitely worth it.

-Guinness


----------



## ozzie (Aug 22, 2021)

A few pix taken at Melbourne Cemetery while out on my 2010 Schwinn Heavy Duti.
Paid my respects to 2 of my dad’s siblings and came across the Elvis Memorial. It was erected shortly after Elvis’ death by the Victorian Elvis club and paid for by an anonymous benefactor.


----------



## ozzie (Aug 27, 2021)




----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 28, 2021)

Good Stonework Saturday everyone. Hope all are well and have been able to get out and enjoy a ride. Thank you for sharing your AMAZING Stonework pictures here. Have a great weekend, stay safe and have fun. Hammerhead 






Remains of an old Railroad bridge that spanned the Contoocook River in Concord NH


----------



## Sven (Aug 28, 2021)

Good Stonework Saturday  to you all 
 My 63 American bobber posing next to Leonardtown's Paramount Press building.


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 28, 2021)

Happy Saturday!
Dig this thread @Hammerhead 
and all the STONE-work posted.😍
Old pic at Yosemite Falls, (May '15)
1942 Elgin Tiki Cruiser🥰




Pic by Marty @cyclingday 
still looking for Drive part for Musselman coaster brake....😉


----------



## ian (Aug 28, 2021)

ozzie said:


> View attachment 1468701
> 
> View attachment 1468702
> 
> View attachment 1468704



Sweet ride! Betcha get some good comments.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Aug 28, 2021)

.,


----------



## ozzie (Aug 28, 2021)

ian said:


> Sweet ride! Betcha get some good comments.



Plenty of double takes! I think I’m the only person riding bikes like this around town.


----------



## SoBayRon (Aug 28, 2021)

At the beach a few weeks ago. Itching to get back on the bikes soon!


----------



## ian (Aug 28, 2021)

ozzie said:


> Plenty of double takes! I think I’m the only person riding bikes like this around town.



Thought so!


----------



## ian (Aug 28, 2021)

SoBayRon said:


> At the beach a few weeks ago. Itching to get back on the bikes soon!
> 
> View attachment 1468823
> 
> View attachment 1468824



Nice territory!


----------



## mike j (Aug 28, 2021)

Von Zipper


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 4, 2021)

Good Stonework Saturday to everyone. I hope all are well. Happy Labor day weekend. If able get out and enjoy a ride. Thank you all for sharing your AWESOME Stonework pictures and participating in this thread. Stay safe, have fun and have a great holiday weekend. Hammerhead 



Bridge abutment along the Northern Rail Trail in Franklin NH 



Boulder retaining wall along the Winnipesaukee River in Northfield NH


----------



## Sven (Sep 4, 2021)

Good StoneWork Saturday to you all. I love seeing your pictures @Hammerhead .  Hopefully one day I will I get back up to the New England area to ride. I hope everyone has a great and safe Labor day weekend.  And @GTs58 keep an eye on that paint..LOL😝


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 4, 2021)

Happy Saturday! Labor-Day Week-end!
stone-lined river-trail,
Top-Of-The-Page-Pic!☺️
Fender-less Friday 08/27/2021
1935 Velvet deLUXE, Huffman motobike.





Enjoy the weekend.😍


----------



## Kickstand3 (Sep 4, 2021)

..


----------



## Rat Rod (Sep 4, 2021)

Stonework 76 Stingray Junior tricked out


----------



## ian (Sep 4, 2021)

Stone bench overlooking Youngs Bay. It's unusually quiet here in Astoria,  hardly a touron to be seen.


----------



## mike j (Sep 4, 2021)

Happy Stonework Saturday!


----------



## ian (Sep 4, 2021)

mike j said:


> Happy Stonework Saturday!
> 
> View attachment 1472472



Nice wrench!


----------



## stingrayjoe (Sep 5, 2021)

1902 Pierce at the Bull's Island bridge in Stockton, NJ.


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 11, 2021)

Good Stonework Saturday to everyone. I hope all are well and have been able to get out for an enjoyable ride. Thank you for participating in this thread and sharing your AMAZING Stonework pictures. I love seeing what Stonework everyone has in their area. Stay safe and have fun. Hammerhead 



Ledges along The Northern Rail Trail in Lebanon NH 



Stonewall at the St. Mary's rectory in Milford MA


----------



## mike j (Sep 11, 2021)

Along yesterday's ride out back.


----------



## Sven (Sep 11, 2021)

Happy StoneWork Saturday.  Hope all are well. My ratrod on top of jetty rocks.


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 11, 2021)

Happy Saturday 09/11
Stonework is awesome;
The STONES around U @Hammerhead 
are *AWE*some! 
(to bring awe)🥰
just another river trail pic, but with
Red Streak and Torrington "California Bars"
stoned bank walls.😜


----------



## Kickstand3 (Sep 11, 2021)

Happy Stone Work Saturday!




Not my house as @tripple3 says LOL


----------



## dasberger (Sep 11, 2021)

The '38 and a massive retaining wall/stairs in my neighborhood with inset millstone.  I've loved this wall since I was a kid...  at one time there was a cool mid century ranch that sat on the hill.  It was sold off in the last 10 years and subdivided into two lots for new homes.  Glad the wall survived!


----------



## ian (Sep 11, 2021)

'51 Higgins on the trail along the Mighty Columbia River. Leftover Rip-rap stones by the Megler Bridge and a stone veneer bench at the western end, overlooking Youngs Bay.


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 18, 2021)

Wow Saturday already, time flies when you are having fun. I hope all are well and are able to get out and enjoy a ride. Thank you for sharing your AMAZING Stonework pictures here and participating in this thread. Have a great weekend. Stay safe. Hammerhead 



Granite bridge abutment in Concord NH 



Ledges along the Northern Rail Trail in Orange NH


----------



## Kickstand3 (Sep 18, 2021)

HAPPY STONE WORK SATURDAY!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Sep 18, 2021)

'59 Corvette


----------



## Sven (Sep 18, 2021)

Good Stonework Saturday to you all. Apehanging with my '63 American bobber.


----------



## Lonestar (Sep 18, 2021)

Morning Cabers!

on the '52 this morning, there's a new restaurant opening up down the street, it has some cool stonework!













Also this little rock wall at a Church by the house...









Happy Stonework Saturday Yall 😎


----------



## Kickstand3 (Sep 18, 2021)

Lonestar said:


> Morning Cabers!
> 
> on the '52 this morning, there's a new restaurant opening up down the street, it has some cool stonework!
> 
> ...



Yea The Beautiful Texas Hill County has some amazing natural stone


----------



## SoBayRon (Sep 18, 2021)

USAF Station, El Segundo, CA. Happy Stonework Saturday, all!


----------



## Lonestar (Sep 18, 2021)

SoBayRon said:


> USAF Station, El Segundo, CA. Happy Stonework Saturday, all!
> 
> View attachment 1480503



Very cool, Happy 74th Birthday USAF!


----------



## nick tures (Sep 18, 2021)

dasberger said:


> The '38 and a massive retaining wall/stairs in my neighborhood with inset millstone.  I've loved this wall since I was a kid...  at one time there was a cool mid century ranch that sat on the hill.  It was sold off in the last 10 years and subdivided into two lots for new homes.  Glad the wall survived!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1476199
> ...




nice one  !!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Sep 18, 2021)

SoBayRon said:


> USAF Station, El Segundo, CA. Happy Stonework Saturday, all!
> 
> View attachment 1480503



I really like the color combo on this one.


----------



## SoBayRon (Sep 18, 2021)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> I really like the color combo on this one.



Thanks. It’s in amazing condition, albeit only 23 years old. An older lady owned it and it hung in a garage most of its life.


----------



## mike j (Sep 18, 2021)

Rode around the Kutztown, Pa. bike show & stopped by this old mill.


----------



## SKPC (Sep 18, 2021)




----------



## ian (Sep 18, 2021)

Standing by the area where the rock for the jetties at the mouth of the Columbia came from. It's actually in Washington,  near Beards Hollow.


----------



## ozzie (Sep 18, 2021)

Sign work and form on the historical building above recently exposed with the demolition of the building beside it.


----------



## Sven (Sep 25, 2021)

Happy StoneWork Saturday to CABErs worldwide. The temps here have dropped considerably.  Fall is coming.


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 25, 2021)

Happy STONEwork SATURDAY!!!
I'm sure the Work was done by Masons;
@mike j may comment on material....?
Fountain at Chapman University, Orange, CA😃


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 25, 2021)

Good Stonework Saturday to everyone. I hope you all have had a great week. Fall and cooler temperatures are here, still lots of opportunities to get out for a ride though. Thank you for participating in this thread and sharing your AWESOME Stonework pictures. Stay safe and have fun. Hammerhead 



Retaining wall/ bridge abutment along The Northern Rail Trail in Lebanon NH 



Retaining wall and stairs to nowhere along The Upper Charles Rail Trail in Milford MA


----------



## mike j (Sep 25, 2021)

Here's a throwback. Happy Stone work Saturday everyone. tripple3, that stone looks cast or faux, they did a nice job on it. It's much more common out on the west coast and south than up here in the northeast.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Sep 25, 2021)

..


----------



## stingrayjoe (Sep 25, 2021)

Today I was granted permission from the property owner to take these photos of Tumble Falls in Kingwood, NJ.
1970 Sting-Ray, original condition.


----------



## ian (Sep 25, 2021)

Some rocks on the trail. Or stones.....


----------



## Rat Rod (Sep 25, 2021)

Early Cruise Saturday morning 1961



Saturday Afternoon Cruise 1981


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 2, 2021)

Good morning and Happy Stonework Saturday everyone. The days are getting shorter and fall is here. Hope all are well and able to get out and enjoy the weekend. Thank you for sharing your AWESOME Stonework pictures here in this thread.  Stay safe and have fun. Hammerhead 



Granite ledges along the Northern Rail Trail in Lebanon NH 



Granite ledges along the Northern Rail Trail in Boscawen NH


----------



## Hastings (Oct 2, 2021)




----------



## Sven (Oct 2, 2021)

Good Stonework Saturday to you all. Loving the fall like temps.


----------



## ozzie (Oct 9, 2021)

Happy Stonework Saturday to everyone. Have a great weekend.




Memorial to commemorate the 2000 mile expedition of Burke and Wills in 1860 from Melbourne in the south to the Gulf of Carpentaria in the north. At that time most of inland Australia had not been explored by non indigenous people and was mostly unknown to the European settlers. Both men perished on the return journey and of the 19 others who accompanied them, 7 died and only one made the return journey alive.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Oct 9, 2021)

ozzie said:


> Happy Stonework Saturday to everyone. Have a great weekend.
> View attachment 1492603
> Memorial to commemorate the 2000 mile expedition of Burke and Wills in 1860 from Melbourne in the south to the Gulf of Carpentaria in the north. At that time most of inland Australia had not been explored by non indigenous people and was mostly unknown to the European settlers. Both men perished on the return journey and of the 19 others who accompanied them, 7 died and only one made the return journey alive.
> 
> ...



Wow 
 You get the stoner award 🥇


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 9, 2021)

Good Stonework Saturday everyone. I hope all are well and have been able to get out for a ride. Some AMAZING pictures posted by all, Thank you for sharing them. Stay safe and have fun. Hammerhead 



Railroad turntable along the Northern Rail Trail in Franklin NH 



Granite block lined tunnel. The Upper Charles Rail Trail in Holliston MA


----------



## Sven (Oct 9, 2021)

Good Stonework Saturday to you all. Hope everyone is doing well. 


Be safe out there


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 9, 2021)

WoW!
Great Stoned stuff!
Happy Saturday!!!😍
Huntington Beach has a Stone mural along a bike ramp to/fro parking lot.
Marty took a couple pics... @cyclingday


----------



## mike j (Oct 9, 2021)

Walt & an Elgin.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Oct 9, 2021)

.


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 9, 2021)

Mark, taking a picture for,
 “Stonework Saturday”


----------



## Oilit (Oct 9, 2021)

mike j said:


> Walt & an Elgin.
> 
> View attachment 1492636



It almost looks like Walt's reaching for the handlebar to go for a ride. If the bike was just a little bigger...


----------



## Rat Rod (Oct 9, 2021)

1956 Black Phantom custom Ratrod


----------



## Lonestar (Oct 9, 2021)

Mexia, Texas


----------



## Sven (Oct 16, 2021)

Greetings to the CABE world on this StoneWork Saturday.  Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 16, 2021)

Good Stonework Saturday everyone. I hope all have a great weekend and are able to get out for a ride. Thank you for participating in this thread and sharing your AMAZING Stonework pictures. Be safe and enjoy the ride. Hammerhead 



Granite mile marker along the Concord-Lake Sunapee Rail Trail in Concord NH 



A granite dam structure along the Smith River in Grafton NH 



Bridge abutment along The Northern Rail Trail in Franklin NH


----------



## ozzie (Oct 16, 2021)

Happy stonework Saturday. Wish you all a great weekend and safe ride.


This was my grandfather’s home until he passed in 1983. Built in the 1860’s from Victorian bluestone and located in the centre of Melbourne. The Melbourne City Council acquired it after he passed with all the other homes on an entire city block with the intention of demolishing them to extend the nearby fruit and vege market. Shortly before they compulsorily acquired it, the national trust put it on the register for protected homes thwarting the council’s plan. It was my grandfather’s first and only home and he was the last person on the block to sell.




St Mary’s Star of the sea. It should have had a spire on the front but the Irish builders took off with the dough without finishing it. The church was built without being sanctioned by the Roman Catholics as they were worried it would be more beautiful than the main cathedral in the city. Much of the stonework on the front and right side was restored about 15 years ago. I watched in amazement as the stonemasons hand cut and finish the new blocks of stone sourced from the original quarry.


----------



## mike j (Oct 16, 2021)

1896 Columbia & 1901 Nyack at Long Pond ironworks, Ringwood, N.J.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Oct 16, 2021)

1964 KSHD with its original HD rims, finally cleaned up greased and running smooth. Too much green for this time of year makes me uneasy.


----------



## Oilit (Oct 16, 2021)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> 1964 KSHD with its original HD rims, finally cleaned up greased and running smooth. Too much green for this time of year makes me uneasy.
> 
> View attachment 1496809
> 
> View attachment 1496810



Makes for good pictures, though!


----------



## Kickstand3 (Oct 23, 2021)

Good morning Stoners


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 23, 2021)

Good Stonework Saturday to everyone. I hope all are well and have been able to get out and enjoy the week. Cooler temperatures and fall are here. Thank you for sharing your AMAZING Stonework pictures here and participating in this thread. Get for a ride if able this weekend. Stay safe and have fun. Hammerhead 



A stonewall in front of a residence in downtown Franklin NH 



The Railroad turntable along the Northern Rail Trail in Franklin NH


----------



## mike j (Oct 23, 2021)

An oldie, cemetery in Connecticut, on the way home from a Dudley swap.


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 23, 2021)

Granite fountain at South Coast Plaza,
pretty close to @cyclingday 





Happy Saturday!


----------



## SoBayRon (Oct 23, 2021)

A  JFK fountain memorial in old Torrance.


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 30, 2021)

Good Stonework Saturday. I hope all are well and have been able to get out and enjoy a ride. Some AMAZING pictures have been shared by all. Thank you for participating in this thread. It's great to see the Stonework from all over. Stay safe and have fun. Hammerhead 



Ledges along The Northern Rail in Franklin NH 



More ledges along The Northern Rail Trail near Potter Place Depot in Andover NH 



Block retaining/loading dock wall along The Winnipesaukee River Trail in Franklin NH


----------



## mike j (Oct 30, 2021)

Thank the gods for the faithful, happy stoneworks Saturday.


----------



## ozzie (Oct 30, 2021)

Happy Stonework Saturday. Have a great weekend.

Today’s photos taken at the Shrine of Remembrance in Melbourne, built to honour the men and women of Victoria who served in WW1 but is now a memorial to all Australians who served in any war.


----------



## Hammerhead (Nov 6, 2021)

Good Stonework Saturday to everyone. The last one before daylight savings. I guess old man winter is on the way. Hope he takes his time. Thank you for sharing your AMAZING Stonework pictures here and participating in this thread. Stay safe, have fun and get out for a ride. Hammerhead 



Ledges along The Northern Rail Trail in Franklin NH 



A residential stonewall in Lakeport NH


----------



## Kickstand3 (Nov 6, 2021)

Happy Stone Work Saturday


----------



## Sven (Nov 13, 2021)

Good Stonework Saturday ladies and gentlemen of the CABE world.  
Hope all are well.


----------



## Hammerhead (Nov 13, 2021)

Awesome picture of a beautiful building @Sven 
Good Stonework Saturday everyone. Hope all are well and have been able to get out and enjoy a ride. Stay safe and have fun. Hammerhead



A residential stonewall along The Upper Charles Rail Trail in Milford MA 



A stonewall at the golf course in Franklin NH


----------



## mike j (Nov 13, 2021)

Repurposed sandstone pillars & gates at Ringwood Manor.


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 13, 2021)

Hammerhead said:


> Good Stonework Saturday everyone. Hope all are well and have been able to get out and enjoy a ride.



YES!
Happy Saturday!
This beautiful brass Mermaid is surrounded by Marble slabs.🥰
Didn't even realize it until 
SATURDAY!!!🥳





Some of the brass is Super-Shiny;
touched a LOT by immature boys....😂


----------



## Kickstand3 (Nov 13, 2021)

Good morning Stoners


----------



## stingrayjoe (Nov 13, 2021)

Tearing down this fieldstone wall to lay it back up more inside my property line.


----------



## ozzie (Nov 19, 2021)

Happy stonework Saturday everyone. Have a great weekend. 


Bluestone block gutter restoration.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Nov 20, 2021)

Good morning 
Check out this Stoner


----------



## Hammerhead (Nov 20, 2021)

Good Stonework Saturday everyone. I hope you have a great weekend. Thank you for sharing your AMAZING Stonework pictures here. Stay healthy, have fun and enjoy the ride. Hammerhead 



Block retaining wall along the Northern Rail Trail in Andover NH 



Ledge shoreline Chance Pond in Franklin NH


----------



## mike j (Nov 20, 2021)

...


----------



## dnc1 (Nov 20, 2021)

St. Mary's Church, Ewelme. 
Knapped flint and ashlar limestone in a chequer pattern, built in 1432.....


----------



## Sven (Nov 20, 2021)

Good Stonework Saturday to my brother's and sister's of the CABE, from the jetty at Colton Point.


----------



## Hammerhead (Nov 27, 2021)

Good Stonework Saturday. I hope everyone had a great Thanksgiving. Stay safe and have fun. Hammerhead 



Northern Rail Trail in Franklin NH 



Remnants of an old mill along the Winnipesaukee River in Franklin NH


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 27, 2021)

Hammerhead said:


> Good Stonework Saturday. I hope everyone had a great Thanksgiving.



YES!!! Happy Saturday!
Stone walled tide inlet,
s. Huntington Beach,
"Flood Control" channel;
Playground for younger boys,
when i was little.🥰




1940 Red Streak, H.S.&B. Hardware, Chicago
Basic Boy's bike, by Snyder.


----------



## Sven (Nov 27, 2021)

Good Stonework Saturday to you all. Hope everyone had a great Thanksgiving.  Be Safe and have a great week.


----------



## Lonestar (Nov 27, 2021)

Happy SS! 😎


----------



## mike j (Nov 27, 2021)

1896 Columbia in front of the Tuxedo Park post office, around the same vintage.


----------



## ozzie (Nov 27, 2021)

So nice of the city to build a podium for the f’ugly 4 gill!


----------



## Hammerhead (Dec 4, 2021)

Good Stonework Saturday everyone. December already, where has the year gone? I hope all are well and have been able to get out and enjoy a ride. Thank you all for sharing your AWESOME Stonework pictures here. Stay safe and have fun. Hammerhead



Ledges along The Upper Charles Rail Trail in Milford MA 



Granite block retaining wall at the old depot area in Franklin NH


----------



## Kickstand3 (Dec 4, 2021)

Happy Stone Work Saturday . Oops not my house as @tripple3 says  . Every one enjoy


----------



## ozzie (Dec 4, 2021)

Wishing everyone a great stonework Saturday. Have a good weekend and ride safe but like you stole it.




Spirit of Tassie loading up supplies for another voyage across Bass Strait.


----------



## mike j (Dec 4, 2021)

Outback, 1.2 Billion year old granite ledge, w/ a re-heat at 900 Million years. 1938 Colson, re-heated also.


----------



## Hammerhead (Dec 11, 2021)

Good Stonework Saturday everyone. I hope you all have had a great week. Thank you for sharing your AMAZING Stonework pictures here. Have an awesome weekend and try to get out and enjoy a ride. Stay safe and have fun. Hammerhead 



Retaining wall at the old Railroad yard in Northfield NH 



Bridge abutment overlooking the Piscataquog River in Manchester NH


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 11, 2021)

Happy Saturday!
2 weeks 'til Christmas!!!
Granite lined River Trail; again with Velvet.🥰


----------



## mike j (Dec 11, 2021)

....


----------



## Oilit (Dec 11, 2021)

@Hammerhead, looking at your pictures, New Hampshire has some beautiful countryside, but how did anyone ever make a living farming in the old days? It looks like it's all rocks!


----------



## Hammerhead (Dec 11, 2021)

Oilit said:


> @Hammerhead, looking at your pictures, New Hampshire has some beautiful countryside, but how did anyone ever make a living farming in the old days? It looks like it's all rocks!



They farmed for rocks.



LOL
Hammerhead


----------



## Kickstand3 (Dec 11, 2021)

.


----------



## dnc1 (Dec 12, 2021)

Pictured on our ride on Saturday 11th. December,  2021.
We couldn't decide on whether this little tower building had a purpose or whether it is merely an architectural folly. The leadwork at the top of the drainpipes bore a date of 1836 ( I think!).....




...Waterstock,  Oxfordshire,  England.


----------



## Oilit (Dec 13, 2021)

dnc1 said:


> Pictured on our ride on Saturday 11th. December,  2021.
> We couldn't decide on whether this little tower building had a purpose or whether it is merely an architectural folly. The leadwork at the top of the drainpipes bore a date of 1836 ( I think!).....
> View attachment 1525827
> 
> ...Waterstock,  Oxfordshire,  England.



I see what you mean. It doesn't look like other follies I've seen, but if it had a purpose, it's not obvious what it could have been. Maybe part of a larger building, and the rest was torn down for some reason?


----------



## dnc1 (Dec 13, 2021)

Oilit said:


> I see what you mean. It doesn't look like other follies I've seen, but if it had a purpose, it's not obvious what it could have been. Maybe part of a larger building, and the rest was torn down for some reason?



It's part of the complex of buildings that currently  comprise 'Waterstock Training Centre' in the village of Waterstock.  This group of buildings was originally the stables (for horses) of the nearby Waterstock House. The stables were believed constructed in 1787; the House was demolished in 1956, but this little tower is not near where the House once stood. 
The Training Centre is for equestrian pursuits.

I've just checked my 'Pevsner's architectural guide to Oxfordshire,' and there is mention of a small gothic style garden summerhouse at the property, built in the 1800's, perhaps this is it.
It very much reminds me of French fortified farmsteads that I have seen.
It's quite an unusual building compared to local traditional styles, which is why we stopped to have a good look.


----------



## Hammerhead (Dec 18, 2021)

Good morning and Happy Stonework Saturday everyone. Hope all are well and had a great week. Thank you for sharing your AWESOME Stonework pictures here and participating in this thread. Christmas is one week away. Be good and have fun everyone. Hammerhead 



Set of stairs to nowhere. Belmont NH 



Granite ledges along the Northern Rail Trail in Boscawen NH


----------



## Sven (Dec 18, 2021)

Stonework Saturday Salutations CABErs worldwide 🌐.  Hope everyone is doing well. 6 more shopping days til Christmas. Keep your sanity.


----------



## mike j (Dec 18, 2021)

Full moon low tide on the Hudson river yesterday afternoon.


----------



## Hammerhead (Dec 25, 2021)

Merry Christmas and Good Stonework Saturday to everyone. I hope Santa left goodies for you under the tree and in your stocking. Last Saturday of the year. Thank you all for sharing your AWESOME Stonework pictures and participating in this thread. Have a safe and joyous weekend. Hammerhead 



Residential stonewall in Lakeport NH 



Stone arch bridge along the Northern Rail Trail in Boscawen NH


----------



## mike j (Dec 25, 2021)

Too wet for the bikes today. Here is a little Christmas miracle. This Foxglove has weathered to snows, freezing temperatures & still keeps on ticking. Merry Christmas to all you fellow Caber's out there.


----------



## Sven (Dec 25, 2021)

Happy Holidays CABE world and families.  Hope everyone has a safe and wonderful time this season


----------



## dasberger (Dec 25, 2021)

Some locally quarried stacked granite rubble on a new house going up and the '38.  

Happy holidays everyone!


----------



## Sven (Jan 1, 2022)

Good Stonework Saturday and Happy New Year to you all. Took this picture yesterday, as the forecast predicted rain this morning . The weather people got it right..it is raining. Posting up early as I getting ready to go to work for a bit.
Have a great day.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jan 1, 2022)

Happy New Year and Good Stonework Saturday. Hope you all had a safe celebration. Thank you for sharing your AWESOME Stonework pictures. Have an excellent New Year and have fun. Hammerhead 
Both pictures are from the same mill dam along The Winnipesaukee River Trail in Franklin NH. When there was not a foot of snow. Enjoy 



From the top 



From the bottom


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 1, 2022)

Happy New Year!!!
Happy Saturday!
Stonework granite jetty lines the Santa Ana River Trail,
Huntington/Newport Beach City Line,
at Pacific Coast HWY.
Flooded from rain and high tides.🥰


----------



## stingrayjoe (Jan 1, 2022)

HNY!


----------



## mike j (Jan 1, 2022)

Happy Stoneworks New Year.


----------



## dnc1 (Jan 2, 2022)

'Inconnu' outside the 17th. Century, white painted stone of the "Home Sweet Home" pub in Roke, Oxfordshire, England.
New Years Day 2022.....





...sadly, I was there too early for imbibing purposes!


----------



## OZ1972 (Jan 2, 2022)

mike j said:


> Full moon low tide on the Hudson river yesterday afternoon.
> 
> View attachment 1529376



Sweet old bicycle , cool picture also , thanks for sharing !


----------



## Hammerhead (Jan 8, 2022)

Good Stonework Saturday everyone. I hope all are well and are having a great New Year. This week is going to feature the Railroad turntable on the Northern Rail Trail in Franklin NH. 

I think it's somewhat of a mystery only because they want it to be... All of the other historical points along the trail are fairly well documented. The various stone arch bridges, the depots, water towers, difficult passages and even the crash sites. 
Stay safe, have fun and enjoy the ride. Hammerhead


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jan 8, 2022)

Nothing as cool as @Hammerhead but stonework all the same.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jan 15, 2022)

Good Stonework Saturday everyone. I hope all are well and have been able to get out and enjoy a ride. Thank you for sharing your AWESOME Stonework pictures here and participating in this thread. Stay safe, have fun and enjoy the ride. Hammerhead


----------



## SoBayRon (Jan 15, 2022)

Good Stonework Saturday to all. Unfortunately we do not have all the picturesque granite that @Hammerhead has for the backdrop to his great photos, but today we have a man made ledge in front of the local institute of higher learning! Ride on and have a great weekend, all.


----------



## Threespeedmafia (Jan 15, 2022)

51 Dunelt 3 speed with Reynolds 531 frame.


----------



## Lonestar (Jan 15, 2022)

Threespeedmafia said:


> 51 Dunelt 3 speed with Reynolds 531 frame.
> 
> View attachment 1549264
> 
> View attachment 1549265



Wow! That color...👍


----------



## ozzie (Jan 15, 2022)

Happy Stonework Saturday everyone. Have a great weekend.



Historic horse trough made from local bluestone a mile or so from the centre of Melbourne.




Rock “installation” outside the local Costco.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jan 22, 2022)

Good morning and Happy Stonework Saturday everyone. Hope all are well. Thank you for sharing your AWESOME Stonework pictures here and participating in this thread. Winter here in the Northeast so difficult to get good Stonework pictures. Here are a few from early this year. Stay safe, have fun and enjoy the ride. Hammerhead 



Ledges along the Northern Rail Trail in Andover NH. 



Retaining wall of Eagle pond Cemetery in Wilmot NH


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jan 22, 2022)

Got this beautiful park a few miles from my house,. People lined both sides for miles during the early stage of the pandemic with hand painted stones


----------



## Greeced lightning (Jan 22, 2022)

Some local stonework.


----------



## dnc1 (Jan 29, 2022)

The stone seats were installed on Wallingford Bridge when it was renovated in around 1810.
Parts of the original bridge date from the 1200's when the first stone bridge replaced the wooden bridge built around 1141. 
Much changed over the centuries, it has 19 arches and is 900 feet long.....



...this image (taken from the Internet) shows a partial view of the structure today.....


----------



## Hammerhead (Jan 29, 2022)

Good Stonework Saturday everyone. Hope all are well and have been able to get out and enjoy a ride. Thank you for sharing your AMAZING Stonework pictures here. Stay safe and have fun. Hammerhead 



Ledges along the Piscataquog River in Manchester NH



"The Cut" is about half of a mile long Granite ledges in Orange NH. Some as much as 45' above the Railroad grade. It took 2 years to complete the the project.


----------



## Sven (Jan 29, 2022)

*Good Stonework Saturday to all. I hope everyone has a great day.


*


----------



## Greeced lightning (Jan 29, 2022)

Boulders along the arroyo.


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 5, 2022)

Hammerhead said:


> Hope all are well and have been able to get out and enjoy a ride. Thank you for sharing your AMAZING Stonework pictures here.



Happy Saturday!!!
Stone pile jetty, so. Huntington Beach.
1936 LWB Colson, Hot Rod Cruiser.



Last Saturday, 01/29/2022


----------



## Hammerhead (Feb 5, 2022)

Good Stonework Saturday everyone. I hope all are well. Thank you for sharing your AMAZING Stonework pictures here and participating in this thread. Brutally cold and crazy weather here in the Northeast. So not much riding. We had another ice,sleet, rain and snow storm yesterday and last night. Stay safe have fun and keep warm. Hammerhead 






An old mill site in Londonderry NH. Tried to find more information about this site, but did not have much luck. It may have been a private saw or grist mill? As there were quite a few large farms in this area at the turn of the last century.


----------



## dnc1 (Feb 5, 2022)

St.Bartholomew, Brightwell Baldwin, Oxfordshire,  England.










The church was originally built in the 13th century,  with additions over the next two hundred years.
There is a tomb to 'John the Smith' inside dated 1371, which bears an inscription on the brass top in Middle English, a reflection on mortality;  this is the first known inscription recorded in the English language.


----------



## ozzie (Feb 5, 2022)

Early morning ride. Beautiful sunrise. Wishing everyone a great weekend.


----------



## Hammerhead (Feb 12, 2022)

Good Stonework Saturday to everyone. Thank you for sharing your AMAZING Stonework pictures here. I love seeing what Awesome Stonework others have in their area. Still winter here so limited riding here. The cold and ice have been brutal. Stay safe and have fun. Hammerhead 




A retaining wall along the Northern Rail Trail in Andover NH 



A foundation wall at the depot area in Northfield NH


----------



## Lonestar (Feb 12, 2022)

My Santa Cruz this morning & a little front yard stonework...









Have a great Saturday CABERS!


----------



## Hammerhead (Feb 19, 2022)

Good morning and Happy Stonework Saturday everyone. Thank you for sharing your AWESOME Stonework pictures here. This week will feature the Granite mile markers and not so Granite mile markers along the Northern Rail Trail that runs from Boscawen to Lebanon NH. Most of the missing markers are in the town of Grafton #29 through #21 are all replaced with numbered signs. There are a few missing in Boscawen #60 and #59, Canaan and Lebanon are missing one each #17 and #7. The remaining ones have been either replaced or restored. #56 in Boscawen still has part of the broken marker as well as the replacement. Stay safe and have fun. Hammerhead


----------



## ozzie (Feb 19, 2022)

Happy Stonework Saturday. Beautiful mild summer’s day for a cruise along the bay on the f’ugly 4 gill, my only skip tooth bike. Have a great weekend.


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 26, 2022)

Happy Saturday! 
Stonework.
Big house on the Harbor-side of Balboa peninsula.
Slate Tile Roof finishes it off.





Yeah, pretty nice.
@Kickstand3  Not where i live;
and Nobody i know.😂


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Feb 26, 2022)

Stones, bikes , snow and trees


----------



## Hammerhead (Feb 26, 2022)

Good morning and Happy Stonework Saturday to everyone. Thank you for sharing your AMAZING Stonework pictures here. And participating in this thread. I really enjoy seeing what scenery you find around your area, to pose your AWESOME bicycles with. Stay safe and have fun. Hammerhead



11/28/2021 the old depot area Franklin NH along the Northern Rail Trail



08/15/2021  ledges along the Northern Rail Trail in Andover NH


----------



## dnc1 (Feb 26, 2022)




----------



## ozzie (Feb 26, 2022)

Happy stonework Saturday to all. No riding today as I had to retorque the heads on the 331 stroker engine in my mustang. I took these photos a few days ago along the Yarra River trail in Melbourne. 










and a photo of the 331.


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 5, 2022)

Happy 1st Saturday of March 2022, Stonework;
marble carvings of all shapes and sizes,
have always drawn my attention,
long as i remember.


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 5, 2022)

Good Stonework Saturday to everyone. Hope all are well. Thank you for sharing your AMAZING Stonework pictures here. There were numerous quarries where I grew up. We would spend lots of time in the summer swimming and jumping off the cliffs. The many stone and granite buildings and structures always peeked my interest. Stay safe and have fun. Hammerhead 




What we called Clyde crane quarry in Milford MA. There was a 200 foot plus crane on this pedestal when we hung around here. The brick building in the background was not there then.



Remnants of a stone cutting shed along the Upper Charles Trail in Milford MA 



Signage near the shed area



A granite town line marker along the Upper Charles Trail Milford, Hopkinton MA 



A granite block foundation along the Upper Charles Trail in Milford MA 



Eight Arch Bridge along the Upper Charles Trail in Holliston MA


----------



## mrg (Mar 5, 2022)

41 Henderson


----------



## ozzie (Mar 12, 2022)

Wishing everyone a great stonework Saturday ride. Have a great weekend.
Today’s photos were taken near the centre of Melbourne.


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 12, 2022)

Good Stonework Saturday to everyone. Hope you all have an excellent weekend. Thank you for sharing your AMAZING Stonework pictures here. Slowly warming up here, so hopefully more riding is on the way. Stay safe and have fun. Hammerhead 
Both pictures this week are at a residential stonewall in Franklin NH enjoy. 



11/05/2021



03/06/2022


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 12, 2022)

Happy Saturday!
Stonework Granite slab sign "simple green"
Pacific Coast Highway, (harbor side) Sunset Beach.
1st Sunday's ride to Long Beach,
Cyclone Coaster monthly ride.😎



Enjoy the Day/Ride!🥳


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Mar 12, 2022)

Snowy Stonework Saturday again.


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 19, 2022)

Good Stonework Saturday everyone. I hope all are well. Warming up here in the Northeast, not much snow left but mud season is here. So trail riding will be limited. Thank you for sharing your AWESOME Stonework pictures here. Stay safe and have fun. Hammerhead 



Depot area bridge abutment in Franklin NH 



Covered bridge abutment  Newport NH


----------



## Miq (Mar 19, 2022)

Great stonework on the Irish Cultural Center in downtown Phoenix


----------



## mike j (Mar 19, 2022)

Good stonework Saturday to everyone.


----------



## mrg (Mar 19, 2022)

Great Saturday in the OC on the 38 straight bar.


----------



## SKPC (Mar 19, 2022)

Edit:  Historic 1800's silver ore Processing Mill foundation wall, many of which still exist scattered around the Old Town district.  This one is a biggie.  The majority of the significant ones have been restored, large and small.  Old rock walls and buildings/sheds are now universally recognized as valuable Historic Assets: physical reminders of our past Silver Mining History.  Many were destroyed but are now protected by law.


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 19, 2022)

SKPC said:


> View attachment 1591611




That's really some wall. What is that?


----------



## ozzie (Mar 19, 2022)

Happy Stonework Saturday to everyone. This area has some of the most expensive homes per sq ft in Melbourne. Lots of beautiful Victorian mansions with bluestone steps, fences and slate roofs.


----------



## dnc1 (Mar 20, 2022)

Old garden wall in Brightwell-cum-Sotwell, Oxfordshire. 
From the top down:
brick, knapped flint and stone.
Saturday,  19th. March 2022.....


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 26, 2022)

Good Stonework Saturday everyone. Hope all are well. Thank you for sharing your AWESOME Stonework pictures here. Stay safe and have fun. Hammerhead 



Sugar River in Newport NH 



The old depot area in Franklin NH


----------



## PlasticNerd (Mar 26, 2022)

Here’s my bikes by a big rock!!!


----------



## ozzie (Mar 26, 2022)

Happy Stonework Saturday. A few days ago I rode to Pentridge Prison in an inner suburb of Melbourne, built from locally sourced bluestone. It operated for almost 150 years and closed in 1997. It has been redeveloped to include townhouses, apartments, retail stores and cafes. Have a great weekend and safe riding.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Mar 26, 2022)

My '46 Crimson Cruiser rocks!


----------



## Oilit (Mar 26, 2022)

I went up to Covington, Virginia and picked up a Schwinn, and while I was there I went by the Humpback bridge, about 5 miles to the west and a mile off I-64. Virginia is for lovers, and I love old bikes!
P.S. The railroad trestle has some pretty impressive pillars as well.


----------



## mrg (Mar 26, 2022)

My 41 Henderson by one of the many weird mystery stairways into the Santiago creek.


----------



## Oilit (Mar 29, 2022)

mrg said:


> My 41 Henderson by one of the many weird mystery stairways into the Santiago creek.View attachment 1595732
> 
> View attachment 1595733
> 
> View attachment 1595734



I'm guessing that when it rains, the water could come up pretty quick. Do you think those steps could be just to make it easy for people to get out?


----------



## Barfbucket (Mar 29, 2022)

Harlow Lake section near the beginning of the 100+ mile ultra endurance Marji Gesick. This is the easy half, the further you go the harder it gets. I had to push, haul, slide or drop my bicycle 20 miles on the 50 mile version. A toenail came off, what fun, took me 17 hours. If you want to sign up for this September event you better do it the first few seconds it’s open on Bike Reg. All 666 spots fill up in a few minutes, usually it’s full before you can log in on midnight, sometimes registration is on Friday the 13th.


----------



## mrg (Mar 29, 2022)

Oilit said:


> I'm guessing that when it rains, the water could come up pretty quick. Do you think those steps could be just to make it easy for people to get out?



Orange is a old city so I'm also thinking there use to be houses & more formal parks along the creek.


----------



## Oilit (Apr 2, 2022)

Good morning! Here are some more pictures from last weekend, the Eagle Rock Lime Kilns, Eagle Rock VA. From what I've read on the internet, these were used to produce quicklime from limestone and every part of this process was hot, hard and dirty work. I apologize for the first picture not having better light, at first the sun was in and out, but then it went behind the clouds and I gave up waiting.


----------



## Barfbucket (Apr 2, 2022)

Oilit said:


> Good morning! Here are some more pictures from last weekend, the Eagle Rock Lime Kilns, Eagle Rock VA. From what I've read on the internet, these were used to produce quicklime from limestone and every part of this process was hot, hard and dirty work. I apologize for the first picture not having better light, at first the sun was in and out, but then it went behind the clouds and I gave up waiting.
> 
> View attachment 1599149
> 
> ...



Their in fantastic shape.


----------



## dnc1 (Apr 2, 2022)

St Michael's Church, Clifton Hampden.....
Rebuilt by Sir George Gilbert Scott in the 1860's.....





...I'll be returning here a little later in the year.
It's the final resting place for some interesting people.


----------



## Barfbucket (Apr 2, 2022)

Barfbucket said:


> Harlow Lake section near the beginning of the 100+ mile ultra endurance Marji Gesick. This is the easy half, the further you go the harder it gets. I had to push, haul, slide or drop my bicycle 20 miles on the 50 mile version. A toenail came off, what fun, took me 17 hours. If you want to sign up for this September event you better do it the first few seconds it’s open on Bike Reg. All 666 spots fill up in a few minutes, usually it’s full before you can log in on midnight, sometimes registration is on Friday the 13th.View attachment 1597337



There’s stones and it’s work. Ha, ha.


----------



## ozzie (Apr 2, 2022)

Happy Stonework Saturday. More buildings around Melbourne built from locally sourced bluestone.

The bluestone cottage in the 3rd photo was built in 1864 by Irish immigrants James and Maria Smith. 3 generations of the family lived in it until 1978. 

Have a great weekend.


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 2, 2022)

Good Stonework Saturday everyone. I hope all are well and have been able to get out for a ride. Thank you for sharing your AWESOME Stonework pictures. A few from recent rides. Finally getting some decent weather here in the Northeast. Stay safe and have fun. Hammerhead 



A stonewall at a closed down golf course. 



Grist mill dam on Chance pond  NH


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 9, 2022)

Good Stonework Saturday to all. Hope everyone is doing well and have been able to get out for a ride. Nice weather is finally here in the Northeast. Thank you all for posting your AMAZING Stonework pictures here. Keep them coming. Stay safe and have fun. Hammerhead


----------



## SKPC (Apr 9, 2022)

1800's Ore Mill Foundation Wall along my driveway, one of the longest in town.




Retaining wall near the Ontario Mine Tunnel opening(portal).


----------



## Oilit (Apr 9, 2022)

I've posted pictures of this fountain before, but with a different bike. It's on the campus of UNC-Charlotte. There used to be a "modernist" concrete bell tower that was put up in the '70's?, but it had structural issues so they pulled it down and put this in instead. I don't think anybody misses the bell tower.


----------



## ozzie (Apr 9, 2022)

Happy Stonework Saturday. We have the F1 GP in Melbourne this week at the Albert Park track a couple of miles from the centre of the city.  Have a great weekend.


County Court


Former mint.


----------



## Mountain Trail Andy (Apr 9, 2022)

ozzie said:


> Happy Stonework Saturday. We have the F1 GP in Melbourne this week at the Albert Park track a couple of miles from the centre of the city.  Have a great weekend.View attachment 1603726
> County CourtView attachment 1603727
> Former mint.




*F1 you say.........*


----------



## mrg (Apr 9, 2022)

Spitfire/Stonework Saturday


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 16, 2022)

Good Stonework Saturday everyone. No riding for me lately. Busy with other things. Thank you all for sharing your AMAZING Stonework pictures here. Some really great photos from you all. Here's a recent and not so recent picture of some Stonework in my area. Stay safe and have fun. Hammerhead 



Railroad turntable along The Northern Rail Trail  in Franklin NH 04/09/2022



Granite block bridge abutment  along The Northern Rail Trail in Andover NH 08/29/2021


----------



## mike j (Apr 16, 2022)

Here's a couple from a ride this week by the Powerlinez, a local climbing venue.


----------



## mrg (Apr 16, 2022)

Stonework at Santiago Nature center on my 41 DX.


----------



## ozzie (Apr 16, 2022)

Rock installation in front of Costco near the centre of Melbourne.


----------



## Oilit (Apr 16, 2022)

mrg said:


> Stonework at Santiago Nature center on my 41 DX.View attachment 1607701
> 
> View attachment 1607702
> 
> View attachment 1607703



It looks like your passenger is very patient and well-behaved!


----------



## Lonestar (Apr 16, 2022)

Oilit said:


> It looks like your passenger is very patient and well-behaved!



I was thinking the same...there's no way in Hell either of my dogs would chill like that...


----------



## SKPC (Apr 16, 2022)




----------



## Rat Rod (Apr 16, 2022)

Schwinn 60s Corvette rat rod 🕶️


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 23, 2022)

Good Stonework Saturday to everyone. I hope all are well and have been able to get out and enjoy a ride. Thank you for sharing your AMAZING Stonework pictures here. I have not been able to ride much lately. So these are some not so recent pictures. Stay safe and have fun. Hammerhead 



Depot St Franklin NH 



Northern Rail Trail in Andover NH


----------



## ozzie (Apr 23, 2022)

Bluestone wall along Port Melbourne Beach. Wishing everyone a great weekend.


----------



## SoBayRon (Apr 23, 2022)

Out on the ‘80 Cruiser today. Happy Stonework Saturday, all!


----------



## mike j (Apr 23, 2022)

Added a couple of upgrades to the ole Colson. 52 volt battery replaces the 48 volt. A five speed Shimano Sucks roller brake hub replaces the 3 spd. Sturmey w/ drum brake. I hope that all the unnecessary work & expense was worth it, I really like this bike. Happy Stoneworks Saturday!


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 30, 2022)

Good Stonework Saturday to everyone. I hope all are well. And have an awesome weekend. Thank you for sharing your AMAZING Stonework pictures here. There have been many incredible pictures shared. Stay safe and have fun. Hammerhead 



Granite block retaining wall along the Winnipesaukee River Trail in Franklin NH 



A residential stonewall in Franklin NH


----------



## 2000ITR (Apr 30, 2022)

Backyard...


----------



## ozzie (Apr 30, 2022)

Tore around town on my 2021 SE Fast Ripper.  Plenty of pics today featuring locally sourced Bluestone and a home built in 1857 with a slate roof. Have a great weekend everyone.






















beautifully restored Boss 429 in the background.


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 30, 2022)

Happy Saturday!
Stonework and Blue Skies!!!


----------



## Rat Rod (Apr 30, 2022)

Temecula ROD Run Saturday Stone


----------



## dnc1 (May 1, 2022)

Two bridges, over two rivers. 
Firstly an integral seat on Dorchester on Thames bridge,  built in the early 1800's.
Despite the name of the village, this bridge is actually over the River Thame (no 's' on the end of the name) which is a tributary of the River Thames (how confusing is that?).....














...secondly Shillingford Bridge (over the Thames!), from 1827.....




...and also, some friends setting off after lunch in Denchworth, with a fantastic old agricultural building in the background.....


----------



## mike j (May 7, 2022)

Happy Stonework Saturday, it's too wet to ride here today.


----------



## Hammerhead (May 7, 2022)

Good Stonework Saturday everyone. I hope all are well. Thank you for sharing your AWESOME Stonework pictures here every week. I enjoy seeing what scenery others have in their area. Stay safe and have fun. Hammerhead 



Retaining wall/ loading dock at an old mill site along The Winnipesaukee River Trail in Franklin NH 



Granite bridge abutment along The Northern Rail Trail in Danbury NH


----------



## mrg (May 7, 2022)

Speed King


----------



## ozzie (May 7, 2022)

It has been cold and raining the last few days. I took these photos earlier in the week. Have a great weekend.


Bridge on the Capital Trail




Grosvenor School Building, Abbotsford 1862




Dights Falls, Yarra River




St Phillips Parish house, Collingwood. 1886




Old Pathology Building, Melbourne University, 1885


----------



## Rat Rod (May 7, 2022)

Lake Elsinore wreck bar 55 spitfire


----------



## Hammerhead (May 14, 2022)

Good Stonework Saturday. Thank you for sharing your AWESOME Stonework pictures here. Stay safe and have fun. Hammerhead 



The train station downtown Laconia NH 




Ledges along the Northern Rail Trail in Franklin NH


----------



## dnc1 (May 14, 2022)

Out on a big ride today. I stopped on the way to the official start point to take some photos of the
late 18th century stonework at the gatehouse and entrance to Basildon Park, West Berkshire, England. 
Gloriously mad......












...1949 Cicli Vecchi bicycle.


----------



## ozzie (May 15, 2022)

A couple of photos I took earlier this week around Port Melbourne of 2 churches built from bluestone.


----------



## mike j (May 21, 2022)

Happy Stonework Saturday everyone! Took this ole boy for a long ride thru the woods and stopped by this cool old building. Originally part of Ramapo Iron Works, I think that they now make security devices here.


----------



## ozzie (May 21, 2022)

Happy stonework Saturday and a great weekend to everyone. 


Former Institute for the blind. 




Scot’s assembly hall. Collins Street Melbourne



Bluestone terraces.




“Facilities” at Melbourne Town Hall.


----------



## Hammerhead (May 21, 2022)

Good Stonework Saturday everyone. Some AMAZING Stonework pictures have been shared by all. Thank you for participating in this thread. Hope everyone has an excellent weekend. Stay safe and have fun. Hammerhead 



Mill City Park in Franklin NH 



Remnants of an old mill dam along The Winnipesaukee River Trail in Franklin NH


----------



## ian (May 21, 2022)

Stonework in the 'hood.


----------



## comet (May 21, 2022)

Zeus and abandoned fruit packing building


----------



## Hammerhead (May 28, 2022)

Good Stonework Saturday everyone. I hope all are well and have a great Memorial holiday weekend. Thank you for sharing your AMAZING Stonework pictures here. Stay safe and have fun. Hammerhead 



Residential steps and stonewall in Lakeport NH. No one I know 



An old mill dam along The Winnipesaukee River Trail in Franklin NH


----------



## mrg (May 28, 2022)

Planes, Trains & Rocks!


----------



## Hammerhead (Jun 4, 2022)

Good Stonework Saturday. Thank you all for sharing your AMAZING Stonework pictures here. Hope you all have an excellent weekend. Stay safe and have fun. Hammerhead 









New Boston depot NH


----------



## mike j (Jun 4, 2022)

Couples therapy.


----------



## dnc1 (Jun 5, 2022)

I got this photo of yours truly riding the 'Morot' in front of this impressive bit of stonework this week.
You might recognise it as 'Big Ben', a.k.a. 'The Elizabeth Tower', London. 
Photo taken on Sunday, 29th May, 2022....


----------



## ozzie (Jun 5, 2022)

Happy Stonework Saturday. Wish you all a great weekend. I’ve been recovering from covid and the weather has been too cold here to ride so I found this photo to upload of Fitzroy Town Hall that I took 2 weeks ago. I’m heading to island Greek island soon to stay with my outlaws for a month to thaw out. all the best.


----------



## dnc1 (Jun 5, 2022)

ozzie said:


> Happy Stonework Saturday. Wish you all a great weekend. I’ve been recovering from covid and the weather has been too cold here to ride so I found this photo to upload of Fitzroy Town Hall that I took 2 weeks ago. I’m heading to island Greek island soon to stay with my outlaws for a month to thaw out. all the best. View attachment 1639783



Take it easy, and get well soon!


----------



## ozzie (Jun 5, 2022)

dnc1 said:


> Take it easy, and get well soon!



Thanks mate. I’m over it now. all good.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jun 11, 2022)

Good Stonework Saturday. I hope all are well and have a great weekend. Thank you for sharing your AWESOME Stonework pictures here. Some AMAZING pictures have been shared, keep them coming. Stay safe and have fun. Hammerhead 



Eagle pond cemetery Wilmot NH 



Mile marker along the Concord-Lake Sunapee Rail Trail Concord NH


----------



## Sven (Jun 18, 2022)

Good StoneWork Saturday to you all.


li


----------



## Miq (Jun 18, 2022)




----------



## Hammerhead (Jun 18, 2022)

Good Stonework Saturday. I hope all are well. Have an excellent weekend. Thank you for sharing your AWESOME Stonework pictures here. Stay safe and have fun. Hammerhead 



Ledges along The Northern Rail Trail in Boscawen NH 



Granite block bridge abutment along The Northern Rail Trail in Andover NH


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2022)

We dinna have much in the stonework vein here in rainy Clatskanie. I did find one small wall, and a pile of big rocks. The stone around here is porous and soft, so it turns to crumbly duff pretty quickly.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jun 25, 2022)

Good Stonework Saturday to everyone. I hope all are well and have been able to get out and enjoy a ride. Some Awesome pictures posted by everyone. Thank you for sharing them here. Hammerhead 



Painted boulder in Boscawen NH 



Residential stonewall in Franklin NH


----------



## dnc1 (Jun 25, 2022)

...'Ciclos Minaco I' with stone, brick and a thatched roof in Clifton Hampden, Oxfordshire this morning.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jun 25, 2022)

Some stone and adobe:


----------



## ian (Jun 25, 2022)

dnc1 said:


> View attachment 1651527
> 
> ...'Ciclos Minaco I' with stone, brick and a thatched roof in Clifton Hampden, Oxfordshire this morning.



Wow!! They don't build like that over here.


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 25, 2022)

ian said:


> Wow!! They don't build like that over here.




Yah, those thatched roofs are insane! Crazy cool looking, but!


----------



## mrg (Jun 25, 2022)

41 DX on the rocks


----------



## dnc1 (Jun 26, 2022)

ian said:


> Wow!! They don't build like that over here.



...sadly, they don't really build like that over here anymore either, but thankfully there are still many very individually styled old cottages in existence. 



GTs58 said:


> Yah, those thatched roofs are insane! Crazy cool looking, but!



...the big "but" is that those roofs have to be completely re-thatched around every 20 to 30 years; it is very expensive too.
Each thatcher has their own little design features too, often straw animals are sitting up on the roof ridges.
I'll try and get some photos of another recently re-thatched local cottage later, really beautifully done.


----------



## dnc1 (Jun 26, 2022)

Here's what I mean about each Thatcher having his own little design features. 
Zoom in on this photo to see the (straw) Fox running along the roof ridge, chasing the (straw) Pheasant on the neighbouring roof.....













...along with my 1911 'National' this afternoon.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 2, 2022)

Good Stonework Saturday everyone. I hope all are well and enjoy the weekend. Thank you for sharing your AMAZING Stonework pictures here. Have a safe and Happy 4th of July. Hammerhead 









Enjoy


----------



## mrg (Jul 2, 2022)

61 dbl bar _Tornado.


_


----------



## ozzie (Jul 3, 2022)

I’m on vacation on the Greek island of Lefkas and staying with my outlaws. Lots of amazing stonework here. This early 80’s Honda Super Cub is my only 2 wheeled ride here.


----------



## Lonestar (Jul 3, 2022)

ozzie said:


> I’m on vacation on the Greek island of Lefkas and staying with my outlaws. Lots of amazing stonework here. This early 80’s Honda Super Cub is my only 2 wheeled ride here. View attachment 1655953
> 
> View attachment 1655952
> 
> View attachment 1655956



"outlaws"? Is that what we call in-laws here? 
I have always wanted to go to Greece....sure is beautiful! 👍


----------



## ozzie (Jul 3, 2022)

Lonestar said:


> "outlaws"? Is that what we call in-laws here?
> I have always wanted to go to Greece....sure is beautiful! 👍



No. My in-laws are awesome. My father in law is 81 and we’re good mates. He retired here in 2006 and has kept himself busy tending to his 300 olive trees, vineyard and small farm. 2 years ago he was still climbing the olive trees to shake the olives out.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 9, 2022)

Good Stonework Saturday to everyone. I hope you all have a great weekend. Thank you for sharing your AWESOME Stonework pictures here and participating in this thread. It's nice to see what others find around their area. Let's see some pictures. Stay safe and have fun. Hammerhead 




Ledges along The Northern Rail Trail through Orange NH 



Granite block bridge abutment along The Northern Rail Trail in Andover NH


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 9, 2022)

1937 RMS


----------



## ozzie (Jul 9, 2022)

Still stuck on the Greek island of Lefkas with this little Honda being my only 2 wheeled form of transportation.


----------



## comet (Jul 10, 2022)

Italvega


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 16, 2022)

Good Stonework Saturday. I hope all are well and have been able to get out for a ride. Some incredible pictures have been shared lately. Thank you for posting them here. Keep them coming. Have a safe weekend. 



Stonewall at a golf course in Franklin NH 



Bridge abutment at the new white water park in Franklin NH


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jul 16, 2022)

..


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 16, 2022)




----------



## dnc1 (Jul 16, 2022)

Firstly, a photo of St. Mary's,  Adwell, Oxfordshire from last Sunday.....




...built originally in the early 1200's, and rebuilt in 1865 incorporating some of the original stonework. Superb flintwork walls. 

This morning,  Abingdon County Hall, built in 1678 to 1682.....




...typical town hall, with a market undercroft space beneath a courtroom. 

Later on this morning,  the buttresses on the end of a barn dating from circa the 1860's on my friend's farm.....




...the buttresses were added later to support the gable end wall as the foundations are only around 10 inches deep!


----------



## SoBayRon (Jul 16, 2022)

Some Lava Rock for Stonework Saturday. Heavy Duti on the ride back after delivery of a seat sold locally.


----------



## SKPC (Jul 16, 2022)

Top of the climb view today for a _Stonework Saturday_ view at 10k. 3300 feet climbing, 3300 descending, 22mi. 2:45, 8 mph ave. 99% technical single-track.  A fine ride today in the _Wasatch Range _at elevation. 



Stay elevated friends. Best to all.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 23, 2022)

Good Stonework Saturday to everyone. I hope you all have an excellent weekend. Thank you for sharing your AWESOME Stonework pictures here. Stay safe and have fun. Hammerhead 



Remnants of an old sawmill in New Boston NH 



Granite ledges along The Northern Rail Trail in Orange NH


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jul 23, 2022)

..


----------



## ian (Jul 23, 2022)

Local stonework.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 23, 2022)




----------



## mrg (Jul 23, 2022)

Alot of old stonework along the Santiago!


----------



## ozzie (Jul 24, 2022)

Got home from Greece yesterday. First ride in over 2 months. Felt great to be back on the pedals again. 51 Panther and bluestone horse trough.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 30, 2022)

Good Stonework Saturday to everyone. I hope all are well. Thank you for sharing your AMAZING Stonework pictures here. I love seeing what Stonework scenery others find around their area. Keep them coming. Stay safe and have fun. Hammerhead 




Baker's crossing conservation area in Lebanon NH 



Stone slab culvert along The Northern Rail Trail in Boscawen NH


----------



## mike j (Jul 30, 2022)

Rode back home after dropping my truck off. Took the less beaten path, mainly to avoid road traffic, but to take in some sights too. This is the front entrance to "Table Rock". It was built by 100 Italian stone masons around 1900 for Alexander Hamilton's grandson & J.P. Morgan's daughter's marriage. The estate straddles the New York/ New Jersey border. It was for years a convent, I think that it was recently sold, looks like a lot of renovations going on there now.


----------



## SKPC (Jul 30, 2022)




----------



## dnc1 (Aug 6, 2022)

East Hagbourne.....





...the cross dates from the 15th century,  but the sundials (on 3 of the sides) were added in the 18th century.  
The alcove on the fourth side is rumoured to have held a pot of vinegar, for washing coins during the time of the Great Plague in the 17th century!
Beautiful stonework of St. Andrews Church in the distance.


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 6, 2022)

Good Stonework Saturday to everyone. Some AMAZING pictures have been shared by all. Thank you for participating in this thread. Stay safe and have fun. Hammerhead 



Granite block retaining wall along The Northern Rail Trail in Andover NH 



Granite ledges along The Northern Rail Trail in Boscawen NH


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 13, 2022)

Good Stonework Saturday to everyone. I hope all are well. Thank you for sharing your AWESOME Stonework pictures here. Stay safe and have fun. Hammerhead 



Granite bridge abutment along The Northern Rail Trail in Grafton NH 



Granite ledges along The Northern Rail Trail in Andover NH


----------



## comet (Aug 13, 2022)

1988 Mercian


----------



## tryder (Aug 13, 2022)

1937 Schwinn


----------



## ian (Aug 13, 2022)

'47 Shelby at Beards Hollow, SE Washington coast near Ilwaco.


----------



## Iverider (Aug 15, 2022)

Sue me if Stonework on Monday isn't your bag. Anyway, my internet at home is dismal at best. 

I live in Limestone Country if it wasn't evident.

First shot is my Iver Truss Bridge Roadster at Indiana's first capital building in Corydon.

Second is the Truss Bridge in Bloomington on the B-Line Trail

Third pic is my old Trek 412 that I made into a gravel touring bike by brazing cantilever brake posts to the rear seat stays and putting a Surly 1" fork up front. It was a great bike. That pic is in Stinesville a few miles from my house. Lots of carvers in this area so I'll have to post more pics when I get a chance.


----------



## Oilit (Aug 16, 2022)

Iverider said:


> Sue me if Stonework on Monday isn't your bag. Anyway, my internet at home is dismal at best.
> 
> I live in Limestone Country if it wasn't evident.
> 
> ...



Nice pictures! Post some more like this next Saturday and we'll let you off the hook.


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 20, 2022)

Good Stonework Saturday everyone. Thank you for sharing your AMAZING Stonework pictures. Stay safe and have fun. Hammerhead 



Granite block retaining wall along The Winnipesaukee River Trail in Franklin NH 



Granite block retaining wall along The Northern Rail Trail in Andover NH


----------



## ian (Aug 20, 2022)

Do headstones count ? 🤔


----------



## Kickstand3 (Aug 20, 2022)

.


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Aug 20, 2022)

BLESS & BEAUTIFUL WEEKEND WITH,
FAMILY.!! & FRIENDS.!!... 🙏 ✌️🤝✌️🙏


----------



## Kickstand3 (Aug 27, 2022)

..


----------



## ian (Aug 27, 2022)

On the way to Buxton trestle.


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 27, 2022)

Good Stonework Saturday everyone. I hope all are well. Thank you for sharing your AWESOME Stonework pictures here and participating in this thread. I have been unable to ride for a few weeks,  health issues. I will continue to post here and other threads. They will be older photos that haven't been posted (hopefully) lol. Have a wonderful weekend and get out for a ride if able. And share your photos in the numerous threads here on the CABE. Stay safe and have fun. Hammerhead 



Stone arch bridge Northern Rail Trail in Lebanon NH




Granite block bridge abutment along The Northern Rail Trail in Franklin NH


----------



## Kickstand3 (Sep 3, 2022)

..


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 3, 2022)




----------



## Blue Streak (Sep 3, 2022)




----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 3, 2022)

Good Stonework Saturday everyone. I hope all are well and have been able to get out and enjoy a ride. Thank you for sharing your AWESOME Stonework pictures here. I enjoy seeing what Stonework scenery others find around their area. Stay safe and have fun. Hammerhead 



Stone steps at The Memorial Arch of Tilton in Northfield NH


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 3, 2022)

Happy Saturday!
Today's Sunrise, Stone-lined river bed to keep folks from "Camping".🥰


----------



## SKPC (Sep 3, 2022)

Veneered Stone retaining walls.





Dry stacked boulder wall.


Ancient remnant 1800's stair well


----------



## bicibob (Sep 4, 2022)

My stone wall project.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Sep 10, 2022)

..


----------



## SKPC (Sep 10, 2022)

Whole stone wall in front of the Oldest Catholic Church in Utah, St. Mary's.


----------



## ian (Sep 10, 2022)

Man-made retaining wall blocks on a mossy trail. No fire danger there!


----------



## mike j (Sep 17, 2022)

Happy Saturday, 38 Colson at the entrance to Valley Rock Inn. On Basalt paving stones.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Sep 17, 2022)

..


----------



## ian (Sep 17, 2022)

On the Buxton trestle rail to trail.,'47 Shelby.


----------



## dnc1 (Sep 17, 2022)

Some worked stone, and a stone wall, from the last 12 days in Mallorca.....


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Sep 17, 2022)

Twin Silos, complete with moss and vines!





I feel like I might win some contest for the next Pink Floyd album cover art....but I'm not sure where to enter. 







Old Mill stone? Perfect size to set a bike on!


----------



## Kickstand3 (Sep 24, 2022)

.


----------



## tryder (Sep 24, 2022)




----------



## SKPC (Sep 24, 2022)

"Powers you see the powers you need, nerves and bones we grind"...*.Hammer!*
*

*


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 24, 2022)

Good Stonework Saturday to all. Thank you for sharing your AMAZING Stonework pictures. Stay safe and have fun. Hammerhead 



Banks of the Winnipesaukee River in Northfield NH


----------



## dnc1 (Sep 30, 2022)

Long Alley Almshouses, Abingdon, Oxfordshire, England.....








...built in 1446/7 and still used as Almshouses for the people of Abingdon today.


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 1, 2022)

Good Stonework Saturday everyone. Awesome pictures posted by all. Thank you for sharing them here. Stay safe and have fun. Hammerhead 



Granite ledges along The Northern Rail Trail in Franklin NH


----------



## SKPC (Oct 1, 2022)




----------



## dnc1 (Oct 8, 2022)

Bits of Wallingford Bridge, built 1200's.
Abingdon tricycle, 1900......


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 8, 2022)

Good Stonework Saturday everyone. I hope all are well. Thank you for sharing your AMAZING Stonework pictures here. Stay safe and have fun. Hammerhead 



Rail road turntable in Franklin NH


----------



## mike j (Oct 8, 2022)

Walt Whitman on a granite outcrop with his 1934 Elgin.


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 15, 2022)

Good Stonework Saturday everyone. Thank you for sharing your AWESOME Stonework pictures here and participating in this thread. Enjoy the day. Hammerhead


An old mill dam along The Winnipesaukee River Trail in Franklin NH


----------



## Lonestar (Oct 15, 2022)




----------



## mike j (Oct 22, 2022)

Happy Stonework Saturday everyone. Went for a ride out back yesterday & passed "the powerlinez", a popular rock climbing spot. This started out as magma approximately 1.2 billion years ago. Probably a couple of upheavals after that, then the glaciers came through 10,000 years or so ago. A lot of work getting this stone to where it is now.


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 22, 2022)

Good Stonework Saturday everyone. Hope all are well and have been able to get out and enjoy a ride. Thank you for sharing your AWESOME Stonework pictures here. Enjoy the day. Hammerhead 



Stone arch bridge along The Upper Charles Rail Trail in Holliston MA


----------



## Lonestar (Oct 29, 2022)

Local...


----------



## dnc1 (Oct 29, 2022)

Yesterday, got to ride somewhere else for a change.....

















...what a day!


----------



## Oilit (Oct 29, 2022)

dnc1 said:


> Yesterday, got to ride somewhere else for a change.....
> View attachment 1721736
> 
> 
> ...



So where is that? If that was a private residence, somebody meant to make an impression!


----------



## dnc1 (Oct 30, 2022)

Oilit said:


> So where is that? If that was a private residence, somebody meant to make an impression!



Blenheim Palace, near Woodstock, Oxfordshire, England. 
It's the only non-Royal, non-episcopal building with the title of Palace in the UK.
One of the largest private houses in England,  home to the Dukes of Marlborough, birthplace of Winston Churchill. 
Building started in 1705, it was a gift to the first Duke from the nation, after victory at the Battle of Blenheim. 
The house is open to the public, but cycling around the estate is only available by special permission; we were there to help launch this year's annual Poppy Appeal for the Royal British Legion,  an organisation which supports veteran servicemen and women and their families.
It's an amazing place!


----------



## ozzie (Oct 30, 2022)

St Mary’s Star of the Sea Church near the centre of Melbourne.


----------



## stingrayjoe (Nov 5, 2022)

Took these photos on my way home from buying this machine. Outside an old building along the Black River near Flanders, NJ.

1905 Pope Columbia Model 154, a factory full suspension frame with a two speed. Appears to have been refurbished in the 1940s with new rims, ND blackout front hub, tires and saddle.


----------



## ozzie (Nov 5, 2022)

Happy Stonework Saturday. We finally got some decent spring weather downunder today, so I went for a spin on the Kos and snapped a few stonework photos around town


----------



## mike j (Nov 5, 2022)

Stopped on a granite outcrop along the old iron mine trail.


----------



## ozzie (Nov 12, 2022)

Happy Stonework Saturday. Wish you all a great weekend. 





Melbourne University underground car park where Max was introduced to the black supercharged falcon hardtop in the 1st Mad Max movie. The recently installed bike parking bays have taken over a fair chunk of the car park.



A typical sight around town now, the old mixed with the new.


----------



## Oilit (Nov 26, 2022)

Old and new along the Mallard Creek greenway, Charlotte NC. Hopefully working off some Thanksgiving dinner.


----------



## ozzie (Dec 3, 2022)

Happy Stonework Saturday. A beautiful day to be out riding the 7 speed
Speedliner. Spotted this Heritage listed Bluestone warehouse built in 1889, now used by Bicycle Victoria.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## ozzie (Dec 31, 2022)

Happy Stonework Saturday and Happy New Year.

The Melbourne Safe Deposit Building built in 1890.


----------



## Lonestar (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## Sven (Saturday at 5:06 AM)

Different filter styles


----------



## Oilit (Saturday at 7:12 AM)

Some pictures around the old Stonewall Jackson Reform School, in Concord NC. There is a section of newer buildings farther down the hill that are still in use, but the old ones beside the main road have been abandoned, supposedly because they have a lot of asbestos. The rocks are part of the Concord Ring Dyke, which forms the ridge the school was built on.


----------



## SKPC (Saturday at 12:40 PM)




----------



## ozzie (Sunday at 12:08 PM)

Great ride on the Speedliner yesterday yielding some awesome stonework pics in Downtown Melbourne, Australia.


Victoria Barracks



St Paul’s Cathedral






Former Herald Sun Newspaper building, now apartments.



Forum Cinema


Magistrates Court


Excavations underway on the site where a series of Melbourne’s oldest warehouses were recently demolished. I was shocked to see they were no longer there but the Melbourne City Council obviously believes the ugly 20 level building below is more important.














Princess Theatre (photo taken earlier in the week during the shakedown ride for my recently finished 1936 BFG klunker)


----------

